# Knitting Tea Party - 22nd to 24th July



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time at Laguna Seca where 2nd practice for the American MotoGP has just finished. I hope everybody has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

The tradition in my household is for vaguely Tex-Mex _Boy-Food_ with the MotoGP washed down with lots of beer, it's the only time I ever drink lager. With this in mind I'm posting my Anglicized version of a couple of classic dishes to put everybody in the mood.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Chicken & Sweetcorn Quesadillas*

_Ingredients:_
1 large cooked chicken breast, thinly sliced
3 tbs tinned sweetcorn
5 oz (150g) tomato salsa
2 large tortillas
2 oz (50g oz) garlic & herb cream cheese

_Instructions:_
Gently heat chicken, corn and salsa in a pan until warmed through, but not boiling, stirring occasionally.

Spread one of the tortillas with the cream cheese. Spoon the chicken mixture over one tortilla and top with the other.

Heat a large frying pan and add the filled tortilla. Cook for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Turn over with a large spatula and cook the other side until golden brown.

Slice into 6 wedges and serve with a green salad.

*Chilli con Queso*

_Ingredients:_
2 large onions, finely chopped
1 tbs butter
2 large tomatoes, peeled, seeded and chopped
3 oz (85g) medium green chillis, rinsed, seeded and chopped
pinch salt
12 oz (340g) cheddar cheese, grated
Milk
tortilla or corn chips

_Method:_
In a heavy-bottomed pan over a medium heat, saute the onion, tomatoes and chilli until softened and tender, but not browned.

Add the cheese, a little at a time, stirring till it is all melted. Stir in a little milk if mixture becomes too thick. Serve immediately with tortilla chips or corn chips.

Keep warm in a fondue pot over a very low heat.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave!! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Hi Dave!! Happy Friday!!!


Hi Jackie!

I'm hoping for a fun weekend, with the American MotoGP and German F1 Grand Prix it's a good time for petrolheads. Even the weather is threatening to brighten up a bit, it has been more like November in London this week!

Dave


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Dave, hope we can have a good weekend chat. I just wait all week for this site to open a new session and follow it all week long. Such a fun group. So many good receipes and ideas.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, Happy Friday. That receipt sounds so delicious I'll have to try it. I'm off to fix my dinner, London Broil, baked golden potato, fresh green beans, and a salad of baby greens and spinach, dried fruit and nuts, feta cheese and raspberry vinaigrette.l'll be back soon.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Sounds great, but I'm for fish tonight, as it rained for 4 hours this morning. Mussels, and crusty bread and shrimp to round it out trying to finish projects this weekend so I can start something new. Love to all of you and pass the crumpets, (actually prefer, something else)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny sydney morning! So far so good the rain has stopped. Not got anything planned for the weekend yet, hubby is off to golf.Time to start a new knitting project as I finished Fil scarf during the week. I have bought some more Noro chirimen in oranges and pinks but can't make up my mind what to make!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> Hi Dave, hope we can have a good weekend chat. I just wait all week for this site to open a new session and follow it all week long. Such a fun group. So many good receipes and ideas.


Hi there, I'm sure we can. I love reading about what everybody has been up to.

Dave


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

November weather in London? Hmmmm... Must be nice. We're having *Mars* weather here on the U.S. east coast! Was 102F this afternoon until a brief thunderstorm blew through and knocked it down. Only in the 80's or low 90's right now, but rising again. I've just planted myself in front of the air conditioner most of the week - just trying' to survive!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

hi from Australia, am visiting my family in Melbourne, it is sunny but very cold!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Hot Hot Hot here in GA USA. Just finishing up #315 Argent Triangle Shawl from Valley Yarns and trying to decide what next. Mom wants a purse to hang on her belt...OR...I have the yarn (purple) for the Annis shawl from Knitty for a dear friend. Hmmm Mom who never wears anything I make her or DF who would wear it often. Decisions...decisions. Sunday I will be attending Christmas in July at my LYS, $5 at the door and tons of free holiday patterns.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Good to see ya, Petrolhead, LOL... It's a gorgeous day here also, nice change from gray 'n rain ... Think I'll go outside to soak up a little Vitamin D. 

Happy Tea Time to everyone ! 

Ingrid


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good afternoon from the finally sunny Pacific Northwest it is about 3:45pm and about 76*. It is finally comfortable outside! Everyone east of us is burning up and we've been freezing and wet! Recipes look good Dave!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

jencollect said:


> hi from Australia, am visiting my family in Melbourne, it is sunny but very cold!!


It's hard to imagine it's winter Down Under, he hee. Talking about Jet Lag, I can't imagine Season Lag. Interesting world we live in, huh?

Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish I could pack my woolies and head for Australia. Ga. has been HOT since April. Dave, my dad used to build NASCAR stock cars in the late '60s early '70s. We spent the week-ends during the summer at the track. I loved watching when I was a kid. You could see the whole race. Have you seen any NASCAR? Think I will try the Chicken & Sweetcorn Quesadillas Sun evening as we are going to a dinner theater tomorrow and have already eaten tonight. Thanks


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there, I can't believe it is already Friday. The quesadillas sound great Dave, I think this is one recipe that I have to try. It is broiling hot here in the MO ozarks and I have missed sitting on the deck in the mornings knitting. Maybe it will rain and cool us off tomorrow otherwise I will be camped in the AC doing my knitting. I have 6 pairs of socks ON and have promised myself that I have to finish 2 before I can cast on anymore. To many great patterns, not enough time. Thanks for hosting the tea party again Dave.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya Everyone! Happy Friday. 

Dave - your Chili con Queso sounds divine. I'll have to try your receipt with my salsa and homemade chili without beans. YUM

I love Tex-Mex food - good thing I live in the area where it was born! <grin>


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm hoping for a fun weekend, with the American MotoGP and German F1 Grand Prix it's a good time for petrolheads. Even the weather is threatening to brighten up a bit, it has been more like November in London this week!
> 
> Dave


Hey there Dave!

Is Richie racing this week, or will you be spectators? Either way it sounds like fun.

Send the cold and the damp out here to North Texas. We're officially on day 21 in a row with temps at or above 100F.

Enjoy the races! And the food. :thumbup:


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Maelinde
How are you doing?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all - hot here in Illinois also and thrrd straight week of severe thunder storms - at least we didn't lose power this time. The heat has made it necessary to get creative for meal cooking with as much as possible done on the stove top - week's menu included omelets, potato stratas, noodle salads, grean salads and tonight's dinner of appetizers. I made a plate of cheese, fruit, steamed vegetables and home-made meatballs---that plus garlic bread was our entire dinner and was wonderful with a nice glass of red zinfandel. 

Our daughter is in a wedding tomorrow - her best friend from Jr. & High School. We'll be at the ceremony and reception also. Looking forward to a wonderful tea party, week-end and all of next week.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

jencollect said:


> hi from Australia, am visiting my family in Melbourne, it is sunny but very cold!!


Jencollect,

Did you make those gloves? They're absolutely _gorgeous_! I love the color.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for a fun weekend, with the American MotoGP and German F1 Grand Prix it's a good time for petrolheads. Even the weather is threatening to brighten up a bit, it has been more like November in London this week!
> ...


No, he's got a couple of weeks off. He's working on his bikes and testing from Monday, so he'd better do lots of exercise over the weekend to burn off the calories from all the food he's been putting away!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Hot Hot Hot here in GA USA. Just finishing up #315 Argent Triangle Shawl from Valley Yarns and trying to decide what next. Mom wants a purse to hang on her belt...OR...I have the yarn (purple) for the Annis shawl from Knitty for a dear friend. Hmmm Mom who never wears anything I make her or DF who would wear it often. Decisions...decisions. Sunday I will be attending Christmas in July at my LYS, $5 at the door and tons of free holiday patterns.


Sutallee Stitcher,

You do have a dilemma, don't you? That is a tough choice. Mom or DF... Could you work on both depending on mood?

I'm sure either project will come out gorgeous, though!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Maelinde
> How are you doing?


Hi Sutallee Stitcher!

I'm doing much better. No more swelling in the legs. 

I've been working on some knitting and jewelry projects and trying to stay cool.

How are things on your end? It is great to see you!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the receipt. That will be dinner tomorrow night, when I actually have to cook dinner myself. Hi to all! Here's to a great weekend party!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Dave and all, Really enjoying the warm weather we finally got today. Dave your recipes look very good. Will have to try them for sure.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave and to everyone joining in. Hope all had a great week.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, Dave. I'm not particularly auto-oriented but my sister and brother-in-law are. And my son. the BIL builds racing engines for autos, boats and trucks. Every Sat. they're at our local race-track. This weekend they're heading to Maryland for a boat race that at least, one of his boat engines will be in.
My son restores older classic/muscle cars. He drag races with his own 'muscle car' so there are 'petrolheads' in my family!! LOL!!
Enjoying the tea party.
JuneK


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> No, he's got a couple of weeks off. He's working on his bikes and testing from Monday, so he'd better do lots of exercise over the weekend to burn off the calories from all the food he's been putting away!
> 
> Dave


It's always good to have some time off. I'm sure he'll burn off those calories with how active he is. 

Enjoy the races. One of these days I'll actually go to a race at the Texas Motor Speedway. I hear it is a really nice track.

Dave - you just need to visit us one of these years for some racing and Tex-Mex, yes?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening all, about 5pm in Idaho, gorgeous perfect weather here today, low to mid 70's, sunny.
Took the kids north to Sandpoint to see the museum and arboritum, we had a fun time. Ate lunch at a place called The Dive, where you have shelled peanuts, throw the shells on the floor, I had a hard time doing that, not in the realms of my upbringing I guess.
Kids are gone to their dads for the weekend, I start my work week tomorrow, have to be there at 4:30 am now as we are busier. 
Your recipes sound so delicious Dave, have to add ingredients to my shopping list, I do my weekly grocery shopping on Sat when the kids aren't home ... faster and cheaper LOL
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Hello! Beau Soir! This is the last 3 days of Le Tour de France. Very emotional experience! Allez, allez!

Do not wish to prepare any food. Guess I'll grouse around in the kitchen or cruise the neighborhood food places for something TexMex in this very hot & rainless weather that continues. Over a week of Comfort Index at 110 degrees each day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Greetings, all, from hot & steamy Chicago. I finished the ruffle scarf that Nina posted about 2 weeks ago. I need to figure out how to post pictures (hint-hint). I've started a 2nd one...both will be for the Special Olympics scarf program. Is anyone else making scarves for them?

Dave, I made the zucchini & lemon pasta a couple of nights ago...SO yummy! My meat & potatoes DH didn't even miss his meat! Took seconds, too! Thanks.

Carol (IL)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Just a bit after 8:00 in MD, and it's still over 100 degrees. The quesadillas sound great, Dave. They will be a nice addition to our Sunday night suppers that tend to get boring. A person can only eat so many grilled cheese sandwiches with tomato soup! 
Sam, I tried your dill pickle and PB sandwich. It was interesting. I doubt it will be a favorite, but it wasn't too bad - I actually finished it!
Hope everyone has a great weekend, no matter what your plans are!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave, Your chicken and sweet corn quedsadillas would have been great along with my tacos and freshly made guacamole that we had for dinner. I also put up 7+ pints of salsa this week and we garnished our tacos with it tonight. Yummy!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I'm glad you're still hosting our tea parties and thanks for the receipts. They sound delicious.

It's even hot here in the northeast corner of the US on Swan's Island. It was definitely a gin and tonic night. At least once the sun goes down the breeze off the ocean picks up and it cools down to good sleeping weather. 

Hope everyone had a good week and am looking forward to an excellent tea party.

Ellie


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. It's been hot here along Lake Erie. We hit a record high yesterday and a record high low. We only got down to 80 degrees. I was lazy tonight and bought my supper. I had a broiled chicken breast, potato wedges and mixed veggies. I had enough left to have for tomorrow night.

Thanks for hosting, Dave.


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

yes I made the gloves, leftover yarn from a fair isle jumper, I rarely wear them in Queensland but had them on this morning in Melbourne watching my grandson play football!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Your chicken and sweet corn quedsadillas, Dave are wonderful. Mom makes them all the time. The only thing she adds is shredded sheddar cheese which just melts it all together!! Top with chopped green onions and it really sets it off.
We finally have a bit of cool weather here. Helps out the forest fire situation!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Evening all, about 5pm in Idaho, gorgeous perfect weather here today, low to mid 70's, sunny.
> Took the kids north to Sandpoint to see the museum and arboritum, we had a fun time. Ate lunch at a place called The Dive, where you have shelled peanuts, throw the shells on the floor, I had a hard time doing that, not in the realms of my upbringing I guess.
> Kids are gone to their dads for the weekend, I start my work week tomorrow, have to be there at 4:30 am now as we are busier.
> Your recipes sound so delicious Dave, have to add ingredients to my shopping list, I do my weekly grocery shopping on Sat when the kids aren't home ... faster and cheaper LOL
> ...


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Very hot here in central va. 110* The quesadilla sound yummy will have to try them. My family loves mexican! Seems simple and I love simple. Too hot to knit. Having a few cold ones and sitting in the AC and enjoying the Tea Party! Y'all have a great week-end and stay cool. 
Hey Sam I love peanut butter and dill pickles! Thought I was the only one crazy huh!!


----------



## Lightwriter (May 8, 2011)

Trying to stay cool here in southern Virginia; 110 degrees for the last few days. Got the AC on, drinking iced tea and am knitting a sweater with cotton yarn. This project is challenging and I hope I can finish it! Greetings to all and good luck on your projects!


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Dave and everyone, Its been a very hot and humid week here in northwest Ohio. We had a nice rain shower this afternoon along with some wind. just a few limbs down in our yard. I'll be pickling red beets this weekend. Also I'm almost done with my baby surprise sweater. Dave the quesadillas sound so good, I will give them a try soon. I try real hard not to cook on the weekends


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Here it is 8:50pm on Friday night, no breakfast this am and no lunch, and Dave sticks this recipe right up front, I nearly slobered on my computer it looks so good, I am so hungry I think I could eat a stick. I guess I will not wait so long to eat next Friday. It is my own fault, I just had to much to get done and not enough time to do it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Dave I'm going to try your quesadillas, I love them but usually don't get to eat them because of the cheese, but I have a brand of soy cream cheese that tasts really good. (I will admit, it may only taste good because I haven't had the real sutff in so long) I'm going to put the ingredients on my grocery list.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buckybear - you must have gotten more rain than we did - two different storms but not with the winds you evidently esperienced. we could use more rain - everything is so dry. i've been staying inside most of the time.

i'm certainly not ready for winter but i sure could use a couple of days in the seventy range.

sam


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I cheated Dave, I found some frozen chicken enchilada and put them in the microwave, not as good as your dish, but when you are hungry, it will have to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all tea party fans. Dave just one question can I use fresh sweet corn in place of can for Quesadillas? Sweet corn is ripe. I still have to blanch sweet corn,and cut off the cobbs,and freeze.That takes care of all the vegetables except for zucchini for winter. I do not like to can any more. 
Spent last night pitting cherry,(wish I had a cherry pitter) and cut them up. You should see how lovely my hands and nails look. Got up at six this morning,because cat said I had too. took out cherries and made Cherry,Almond muffins. They were so good.Made 2 dozens small one's instead of 12 large ones. Put extra in freezer. Do you get the feeling I am a freezer junky? 
Out for supper tonight fish night here in good old Wis. Plus it is to hot to cook. Been in upper 80's and 90's all week. Humidity so high I feel like we are living down south.It could rot your socks off. It rained finaly last night,and very hot again today. Suppose to cool down by Monday.Then will probably have bad storms, as front passes through.
Having BLT's sandwiches and salad tomorrow. Tonight its cherry mocha ice coffee. 
Also wanted to ask all of you if you could also post your recipts in "post recipes"" KP site? It's just a thought,that way they will also be there?? 
Started a shawl this week very interesting. It's a 60 inch long rectangle with one sleeve on one side. want it to be a christmas gift for furture DIL.
Well I am off to have my ice coffee,and watch the sun set, from inside. Have a good weekend,and be kind to each other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gang - even celebrities love to knit.

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/07/18/tom-hanks-pulls-knitting-prank/?utm_source=20110722_July22&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=P-TomHanksPullsKnittingPrank

you need to highlight - cut and paste into your browser - think you will enjoy it.

this came via my email from red heart yarh.

sam

actually just click on it.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey settleg, how is your boat deal? I need some fresh fish. I would go and try and catch my own but it is just to hot, plus I don't know how to catch fish evidently, the ones I catch are all so small when you cut the head and tail off there is nothing left. (lol)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam how are the puppies doing? Will you be posting more pictures this week. Got the rain here in Wis. last night that you could of used. Sorry will try and talk to the clouds and see if they would head down your way. They are building up again outside so will probably have rain.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gang - even celebrities love to knit.
> 
> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/07/18/tom-hanks-pulls-knitting-prank/?utm_source=20110722_July22&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=P-TomHanksPullsKnittingPrank
> 
> ...


Yes, that was funny, to see Julia Roberts face when she walked in the room was great. As Tom Hanks says, trade smoking for knitting .. what a fabuous idea


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Greetings, all, from hot & steamy Chicago. I finished the ruffle scarf that Nina posted about 2 weeks ago. I need to figure out how to post pictures (hint-hint). I've started a 2nd one...both will be for the Special Olympics scarf program. Is anyone else making scarves for them?
> 
> Dave, I made the zucchini & lemon pasta a couple of nights ago...SO yummy! My meat & potatoes DH didn't even miss his meat! Took seconds, too! Thanks.
> 
> Carol (IL)


What is the Spec. Olympics Scarf program. Son is in the program, but never heard about it. How do you join in? what do they do with the scarves.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I just saw this scary photo on Yahoo. OOOOOO scares me.

This diver was almost sucked into the mouth of a massive whale shark as it fed on plankton off Isla Mujeres, Mexico! Check out the slideshow to see more. (Photo: Mauricio Handler/ Handlerphoto.com/solent) this is the link it came from. http://www.yahoo.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

1artist said:


> What is the Spec. Olympics Scarf program. Son is in the program, but never heard about it. How do you join in? what do they do with the scarves.


http://scarvesforspecialolympics.wordpress.com/

http://www.scarvesforspecialolympics.org/


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The whale shark is actually a harmless species. It will often play with divers and swimmers allowing them to catch a ride while hanging on to its flippers and fins. The whale shark is a plankton and small squid eater. Its mouth is not designed to eat things as large as small seals or very large fish. If large things get stuck in its mouth, it will cough to spit it out. It certainly doesnt eat people like the great white shark. This video was likely taken as part of a national geographic study or filming.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

10:30 on Friday evening in Kansas. When I got in an hour ago, it was still 97 degrees. The skies clouded up several times today, but no rain. Sounds like Montana and the Dakotas are having bad storms, and I heard somewhere in Maine had a tornado warning? This is the craziest weather.
Just ended my last week of vacation and Monday enter the world of unemployment. Put in the premliminary paperwork and applied for a couple of jobs. You know, if I didn't have bills to pay (and hobbies to support) I could get used to this not working full-time.
Busy week-end. Met up with another KPer & friends this evening and we sat, talked and knit some. They invited me to their knitting guild meeting and I'm planning on going. Be nice to be able to do things like that. Tomorrow, working a vendor extravaganza to benefit the tornado victims down in Joplin. Sunday, my daughter and I are taking a beading class.
Dave, recipe does sound good. I think my daughter would eat it. I'll have to give it a try some time. I will have to add cheese though. We eat nothing around here without it.
Have a good week-end all. Those in the US stay cool, those down under--send us some cooler weather. Isn't it amazing how we're never happy?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after two in the morning - temperature down to 76 degrees - maybe that means i can sleep with the doors and windowns open and turn off the a/c for a while. the dogs and cats can go and come as they please. and yes i will post some more pictures of the puppies - who by the way - are growing by leaps and bounds.

sam


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, from Cameron Park, Australia it's Saturday 5.30p.m here cold, rained for the last seven days and there pridicting at least another couple of days of this. Some parts of Newcastle have had over 100-160mls in one day. Is it nice and warm over there? Your recipes they sound yummy, will have to try them out.
Thanks Gran Sandy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dave just one question can I use fresh sweet corn in place of can for Quesadillas? Sweet corn is ripe. I still have to blanch sweet corn,and cut off the cobbs,and freeze.That takes care of all the vegetables except for zucchini for winter. I do not like to can any more.


You need to blanch it first, but fresh is great or you can use frozen.

For those on a reduced calorie diet, a famous brand of cottage cheese makes a low-fat version with garlic and chives, tastes just as good and hardly anybody notices!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gran Sandy said:


> Hi Dave, from Cameron Park, Australia it's Saturday 5.30p.m here cold, rained for the last seven days and there pridicting at least another couple of days of this. Some parts of Newcastle have had over 100-160mls in one day. Is it nice and warm over there? Your recipes they sound yummy, will have to try them out.
> Thanks Gran Sandy.


We've had it cold, dull, grey, damp and miserable in London this past week or so. I had to wear Winter-weight leathers on Thursday! To-day has started cold, but bright, the boys have just got back from their early-morning mile-long swim and said the air temperature 1s 12degC (54degF) and the water on the lido was steady at 14degC so they were pretty happy. The Met Office is promising 20degC to-day and 22-23degC with clear skies in the week, my idea of perfect.

They have 50 minutes to organise themselves before brunch and third F1 practice from Germany which starts at 10am BST.

Do have a go with those receipts, the spicy fondue is great for sharing!

Dave


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Its sunny here in N Ireland at 10:00 attending a wedding this afternoon so no swooshing of needles (bamboo dont click so they!) Have to get my fix now whilst sipping tea (and create a little more of Peppa Pig!!)

Have a great week end everyone 

Sue


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave, Just popping in to wish you a good week end. Been rather busy with all the decorating, but we are nearly finished and then I hope to be able to spend more time at the Tea Party.
I just want to say thank you for the inspiration. (Have you seen my post, under pictures, 'Inspired by Fireball Dave and Debdobalina') I have just bought some .9 mm and .38 mm needles so I'm going to see how small I can knit. Have a good week end. I'll try and pop in later. Off to B&Q for some more paint. Best wishes PurpleV :thumbup:


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning from a sunny sydney morning! So far so good the rain has stopped. Not got anything planned for the weekend yet, hubby is off to golf.Time to start a new knitting project as I finished Fil scarf during the week. I have bought some more Noro chirimen in oranges and pinks but can't make up my mind what to make!


Noro makes great frilly scarves. On this site they are called potato chip scarves (not sure why) but I have posted a pic under 'frilly scarf'. Noro is beautiful wool (our wool sent to Japan and sent back ready to knit---go figure!)


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi I hope you are all well. I am looking forward to seeing a new photo of the puppies too. I just bought some sock yarn today, I will try to remember to make the 2nd sock first (LOL) so I get them both done. Ask me how I am doing with it next week. I am going to try the easy tube socks to start with. 

DD still away and she only just left Norway before all the trouble. Gave us all a fright, she's been on the phone letting us know she is OK and just told her to put it behind her and enjoy the rest of her vacation. Praying it all goes well from here for her and the others in her group.

The knitting is taking my mind off of it all.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

It's 7:27 p.m. on Saturday night in Eastern Australia. It has finally stopped raining in the Victorian Riviera. We've had 45 mm since Thursday, so everything is very soggy! No gardening this weekend! Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow and we can enjoy some Vitamin D. Hope everything is well all over the world. I am using the rain as an excuse to knit all weekend while I watch the footy (Aussie Rules) Hubby is beginning the extension on my studio (currently the garden shed) so I am staying out of the way so he can get on with it! I've waited for 6 years, so I don't want him to stop! The new frame is looking good! Have a great weekend, but, Dave, not sure why the MotoGP appeals so much. Doesn't it get very boring watching cars going around in circles?


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

This Latino recipe was brought into an ESL ckass by a lady from El Salvador. Thought you might enjoy it with Dave's Latino goodies.

6 eggs 1-1/8 C. sugar
3/4C butter or marg melted 2 C. cottage cheese
2 C. sour cream 2 Tbsp. grated parmesan
1.5 C buttermilk baking mix

Beat eggs well, add sugar, butter, cottage cheese, sour cream, grated cheese and baking mix. Beat well. Pour into greased 9 X 13 pan. Bake at 300 for 30 minutes, raqise to 325 for another 30 minutes. Cool before serving. It is somewhere between cheese cake and bred in texture and is scrummy. Serve with summer fruit if you wish and enjoy.

Marian


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Sprry that the 7 ingredients didn't show as I'd spaced them.

Marian


----------



## Thames (Jul 22, 2011)

It is pouring with heavy rain, snow in the Sth Is and a winter blast from the Antartic due, wish I had some sunny weather.
Kitty Thames NZ


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

good morning Dave and fellow knitters it's early Satuarday morning. my DH is painting my living room today, as for knitting I finished what I needed to do. Have got to call my mum in England today;my sister is home from Melborne Aus. DH has been watching some sort of car raceing on TV in his pouting room. As for me I'll stick to my old movies and westerns. It's starting to warm up here in florida 6:30am and it's already 78F well hope everyone have a good weekend TTFN


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time at Laguna Seca where 2nd practice for the American MotoGP has just finished. I hope everybody has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


greetings from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA Had a busy week. Had fun at my mom's church. We had all week, Vacation Bible School(VBS). The theme this year was Jesus our Super Hero. I had so much fun with all the different aged children. We finished the week up yesterday, 7/22/2011 and had a luncheon, afterwards. I have been working on a knit pattern called Jack's giraffe's baby blanket and I am knitting it in white. I am on row 29. On the bottom and the top is a graph of 5 giraffes and the stockinette stitch. It is so cute. I WILL take pictures of it when I finish it I will promise. I am also working on a crocheted Filet crochet afghan called heavenly hearts afghan. I have 12 rows finished out of 104 rows. I had to frog it a couple times to gt the count right as I have to follow a graph. It is in the color of medium rose. I look forward to hearing all about what has been going on with all of you this week. Many hugs to you all.

You knitting and crochet sister,

Arleney1008 <3 
xoxo


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I could do with a little snow right about now. Yesterday broke the all time record for heat in the NYC-Newark metropolitan area... 108 degrees with a heat index of 118, and 80% humidity. Today the forcast is for 2-5 degrees cooler, but 90% humidity until late this afternoon when we will be blessed with a " clearing" thunderstown, followed by a cool front. Tomoprrow should be in the mid 80s!! Sounds like a good day to get the " must-do" stuff done early--laundry and grocery- and then settle back to knit in the AC. Daughter is dieting, so i think we will have cold " tuna boats" for dinner. Husband is out in the garden now, putting up the good fight with the groundhog, who thinks "what's his is his, and what's our's is his!!!" He likes tomato and beans, parsley and peppers... Guess we will be the ones eating the zucchini and watermelon...
The quesadillas sound good, but I reaaly like it when you post a British biscuit ( cookie) recipe... so much more interesting than ours!!
Hope everyone has a good weekend! Momo


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Dave - your recipes sound luscious. just had to come in from the veg. patch as too hot for me out there at l2 noon today. my son gave me some late sweet peas when I saw him in June. Just found them among the flowers dripping with mange tout. Not sweet peas at all. still nice surprise all the same. Have open a new recipe book *Knitting Paradise Recipes*. so I thank everyone for all the ideas. We are just having an omlette tonight - have you any exciting variations please.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Really HOT here in Michigan. Been working to finish another prayer shawl for church as we are dedicating them this weekend. Fresh veggies for dinner everynight, and not much cooking going on right now. Did try the zucc and pasta dish last week and loved it! Seems like all we do is eat and knit! (Is this heaven?)lol


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning Ya'll from sunny So. AL. It is 7:47am and 79 degrees outside. The sunny south is usually the high temp part of the country. Not so this year, with us being in the mid 90's. We had a colder winter than usual. And we are getting some rain that has been so badly needed. 

Am close to finishing another shawl. When finished I am going to make a shrug for myself. Haven't made anything for me in so long I don't know which one to make first. The easier on or the hard (from sleeve to sleeve with cables running across). OH GEE, let's do the easy one, k2, p2, all one piece, inc as you go along, keeping in pattern. 

Well friends, it's time for me start my therapy so my DH and I can go yard saleing. 

The recipes look absolutely yummy Dave. 

Ya'll have a wonderful week.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning everyone. We have been in northern Wisconsin this week visiting with family and friends. Yesterday was Friday so that meant the weekly fish fry. We were having dinner with our friend Jack and said that we wanted a good old fashioned Wisconsin fish fry so instead of heading to a local restaurant he fed us with blue gill, perch, and walleye that he caught in the lake he lives on. Some of the best fish we've had since our last trip up here last October. After he over fed us he took us on a boat ride. There are about 10 lakes that are all linked together here. He said that it takes too long to do the whole loop, but he took us on 3 different lakes closest to his house. Seeing all the resorts and beautiful homes from the lake was a treat. I'm attaching a sunset photo.
To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


----------



## Janell (Mar 4, 2011)

Dave, Wish you could visit me. I live 5 miles from Laguna Seca and the motorcycles are invading the entire area. We are also having the Salinas California Rodeo at the same time. Between horses and motorcycles, I am staying at home and knitting.
I just finished a scarf with Rozetti, Tundra. What a beautiful thing, and so much fun to do.
Oh, forgot to mention. Calif central coast weather is mild and great. Should be 70 at Laguna Seca today. Perfect weather today


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice and cool here this morning -- will be sweater weather all day today and rain this evening.
My minister has two grandsons from Colorado staying with her for two weeks. This little guys are quite the busy beavers. When they get hungry, they ask for Nana Cereal. Here is her recipe for the Nana Cereal. (1 cup = 250cc)
7 cups oatmeal (uncooked)
1 cup wheat germ
3 cups shelled sunflower seeds
1 cup flaked coconut
1/4 cup brown sugar

Liquid: 1/2 cup honey, 1/2 cup hot water, 1/2 cup cooking oil, 1/2 tsp vanilla

Mix together the dry ingredients in a large roasting pan. Pour the liquid mixture over the dry ingredients and stirr. Bake in oven at 250' for 1 hour. Allow to cool and put into ziploc baggies. (courtesy of Rev. Jeanne Bryan)


----------



## Leiasnana (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm relatively new to KP but have learned so much already. Thank you. This is the first time I've joined the Tea Party. It's about 8:30 here and warm, heading toward 90 degrees. It has been hot here on the Cumberland Plateau in Tennessee since May. We are saved by the elevation from 100 degree weather, but some mornings it is too hot to do my walking.
Since I have already cleaned my house (had company Thursday and Friday, so I HAD to), I can actually knit and read and do what I want! I'm working on a shell for me but am not happy with the edging and find picking up stitches to finish off the neck and sleeves difficult (never know which loop to pick up!) 
Thanks, Dave, for having this Tea Party. Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> buckybear - you must have gotten more rain than we did - two different storms but not with the winds you evidently esperienced. we could use more rain - everything is so dry. i've been staying inside most of the time.
> 
> i'm certainly not ready for winter but i sure could use a couple of days in the seventy range.
> 
> sam


hey sam, how are the new puppies doing, they were so adorable, but who can resist puppy breath. hi to all, this wkend. hot, hot, hot, no rain either, our grass is brown and ugly, could water it, but then would have to mow..... so i just take care of my tomato crop and flowers and stay inside all i can. happy reading all, i love the tea parties, look forward to them all wk.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning all! It's 9:30am here in humid New Hampshire. My daughter is visiting from Boston, so we have a full day planned, shopping and sewing of new pillow shams for her new apartment. My favorite way to eat quesadillas is with cheese and apple. Absolutely yummy! Have a great weekend everyone, and stay cool!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Morning from rainy and cool central Alberta, Canada. We have had cool days with thunder and lightening and rain most every day. My knitting area and stash have been moved around to make room for a small desk for this computer. Now we have two of then, with two people in th house, and they call this progress!
I was on vacation in Nova Scotia and they have a LYS. Not having one nearer than an hours drive from here meant numerous trip to said shop. I came home with yarn for a sweater for me, and a couple of hanks for my stash plus a beautiful hank of sari silk in shades of purple. Every now and then I run my hands over it  
I am currently knitting fingerless mitts for my college aged DGD. It is in a shade called grass, but it looks the color of grass when it has had a pail over it LOL Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all, its 9.44am here in Columbus, it's not as hot as it has been this week yet, we had a storm last night, but my tomato plants could do with more rain. Dave the recipes sound really good, will have to try them soon, well I'm sat here cuddling the cat, enjoy your weekend all of you


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum. How about adding some nice Spanish fried rice with it?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good a.m. from a COOL SO. CAL. The outdoor temp at 7:00 a.m. is a cool 63.5*. But it is supposed to climb to the 90's, but with very low humidity, it is bearable. Haven't had to turn the AC on until maybe 3:00 p.m. and then off again at 7:30 p.m. or so. Friend and I had a dinner of outmeal cooked with dried montmorency cherries last night. At 3:00 pm we went out for hot dogs and french fries, so we kept it healthy for dinner.

Dave, thanks for your chili con queso recipe. In years past we made that with canned hot chilis and velveeta cheese. It was yummy. I'll try your recipe - sounds great.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

past said:


> Good morning everyone. We have been in northern Wisconsin this week visiting with family and friends. Yesterday was Friday so that meant the weekly fish fry. We were having dinner with our friend Jack and said that we wanted a good old fashioned Wisconsin fish fry so instead of heading to a local restaurant he fed us with blue gill, perch, and walleye that he caught in the lake he lives on. Some of the best fish we've had since our last trip up here last October. After he over fed us he took us on a boat ride. There are about 10 lakes that are all linked together here. He said that it takes too long to do the whole loop, but he took us on 3 different lakes closest to his house. Seeing all the resorts and beautiful homes from the lake was a treat. I'm attaching a sunset photo.
> To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


Wouldn't that picture make a gorgeous afghan?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > What is the Spec. Olympics Scarf program. Son is in the program, but never heard about it. How do you join in? what do they do with the scarves.
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean, bookmarked the site and it's on my to-do list.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Good Morning! I am waiting out a thunderstorm before venturing out to do the Saturday morning errands. On the shopping list today is enough cement to make a pad (8 feet x 10 feet) in the backyard for our smoker grill, plus everything else we need for the project. Labor is being done by our son and a friend of his. Then on to the grocery store to stock up on food for the week. The concrete will be done by tomorrow, I hope! We have had a hole in the backyard for 2 weeks now.
I finished up a chemo hat this week, plus have 2 pairs of socks and an entrelac scarf on the needles.
My daughter challenged me to make something good enough to display in our state fair next summer, so I am open to suggestions!
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning from St. Louis, another "hot spot" in the U.S.! It's 9:30 and 90 degrees. They keep extending the extreme heat warning. Its been extended 4 times in the past 4 days.
I have spent the past week with my two grandchildren and have enjoyed them a lot. Finished an "owl hat" for my granddaughter and she really likes it. She has been working on one of the knifty knitter looms that I gave her for Christmas, making herself a new hat out of my stash yarn. I will not miss the background music for Lego Star Wars and Lego Harry Potter WII games while I will miss the kids. I hope everyone has a wonderful week/weekend and those that are cold be warm and those that are hot be cool!
Elaine


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean
Thank you for the link for Special Olympics.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it

http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


Thanks for the link. Unbelieveable that someone could be that flexible. Just beautiful.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gang - even celebrities love to knit.
> 
> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/07/18/tom-hanks-pulls-knitting-prank/?utm_source=20110722_July22&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=P-TomHanksPullsKnittingPrank
> 
> ...


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning All from Kansas City. Will have to lurk today. Granddaughter is here this week and we have a lot fun things planned. Hopefull she will let me teach her how to knit/crochet??? We'll see. Special hi to Dave. Thanks for inviting me.
Have fun and have a great weedend.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Star58...Love your avatar...My Yorkie is all clipped down for the summer and she seems to like it that way!!! Aren't they the BEST? MoMo


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Official Good Morning from New Mexico USA!!!!

We had RAIN last night!!!!!!! Thanks to all of you who send your excess rain. We just happened to be in Old Town Albuquerque for an outdoor concert, having dinner at a nice restaurant, when it started to pour in town. How very wonderful it was!!!!! Some of the tourists were not happy at all...but oh well! We had the pleasure of listening to Mose Allison and his Trio when the rain stopped. He was wonderful!!!

Working on a pair of socks (my 2nd, and my 1st with real sock yarn!). They are so much fun!!! Using #1 needles, so it takes awhile to make a few inches.

Tonight we will be attending a Bastille Day party. Even though Bastille Day was really the 14th, with so many of our friends working, we had to wait until a weekend we could all make it. It is a rather twisted celebration, and mostly use it as an excuse to get together for food, each other's company, and games. The house is decorated in French colors, and all the food is supposed to be red, white or blue. I've got it covered with a white bean pate and blueberry cobbler.  Should be fun.

Made it to page 7 today (maybe more by the time I click on send...) but it is great to see everyone out and about wishing all well. 

Big HI!!! and Thanks to Dave! So glad you are still with us!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

1artist said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings, all, from hot & steamy Chicago. I finished the ruffle scarf that Nina posted about 2 weeks ago. I need to figure out how to post pictures (hint-hint). I've started a 2nd one...both will be for the Special Olympics scarf program. Is anyone else making scarves for them?
> ...


You can google "Special Olympics scarf program". The scarves go to the athletes in the winter olympics. If any are left over they go to the volunteers & staff. There are general instructions and then some specifics for each participating state. Basically, you knit/crochet a scarf 6" X 60". Use specified yarn (Red Heart) & specified colors (this year red & blue). Mail it to your selected state's site. You can use any pattern you wish, but they give 2 patterns each for knitting and crocheting. It's easy. Hope you make some.
Carol (IL)


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from NewHampshire. It is very hot but not as bad as yesterday which was 100. They say 93 today. This is my day off. My little boy is at swimming lessons and a picinic until 3:30. WOW. But of course I am doing housework, wishing I was knitting. Am taking a break to catch up with you all. I ask a qestions lasts week about when the next tea party was and someone answered that it was only once a year. Was I happy when I opened this today to see that Dave was at it again. Thanks. By the way, I am calling my "yarn shop" Laconia Yarn Shop as many of you suggested. My granddaughter painted the window with the name and a 50% off all yarn sign. That should bring them in.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

How are the puppies?


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Good Morning all! It is Saturday 9.30 am here in Edmonton,Alberta Canada. Thanks for the recipe Dave I will surly try them soon. We actually have sun today but it is quite chilly for this time of year, we have had rain since May. My grandaughter is getting married next Saturday in My daughters yard so we are praying for it to be dry. I just started new project. An afghan for a great grandbaby due later this year. Have a great day all.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations and Best Wishes, Glnwhi!


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations to Australia - Winners of the Tour de Framce


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


Truly beautiful work of art!! Hope your health is improving.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning all...still hot in Chicago. the plan is to stay cool & calm. I just finished watching the Tour de france so need to catch my breath! CONGRATS to all Aussies......1st win ever for an Australian. I was rooting for Cadel!
Conmgrats also to Dunkn Darlin.....married is great! We are in our 37th year. It has gone by SO fast! I'd love to do it all again, especially knowing what I know now. 

Dave, what is the spicy fondue? Did I miss that receipt?

Sam, the Julia Roberts prank was great. LOL!! We're anxious to see the growth of the puppies.

Can anyone guide me in how to post pictures? I finished my ruffle scarf and started another and wanted to share, but alas, I;m not that computer savy.

Everyone have a cool weekend, stay wet/dry as you wish....

Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Good Morning from NewHampshire. By the way, I am calling my "yarn shop" Laconia Yarn Shop as many of you suggested. My granddaughter painted the window with the name and a 50% off all yarn sign. That should bring them in.


Congrats on the Laconia Yarn Shop. I hope you have a wonderful grand opening!! Are you going to display some knitted items in your store? Wishing you well. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


Yeah, and God Bless you both. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Day, all, Just read through most of the posts, now I have to plan the rest of my day;-). Its noon here, floor is mopped, dishes are soaking, and breakfast is over. Have my brother's surprise party today, wondering if the surprise will be on us;-), but it will be fun. Later I will be making watermelon rind crisp sweet pickles and a watermelon, feta, and arugula salad for dinner and snacks. It oughta be fun. Hope everyone is doing well, and have a great day!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

oh, and Congrats! to the NewlyWeds. I hope you enjoy a real happily ever after;-).


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for your interest. Yes, I have hats, mittens, scarfs and some American doll sweaters along with my regular wash cloths. I also have a prayer shawl in the window kitted in mohair. Some of the yarn has beginning knitting so that people can see the results of that particular type of yarn and needles. As I said, the shop is downtown but behind the main street so I don't get lots of traffic. It took time for the alterations to catch on so I am trying to be patient with the lack of interest in the yarn so far. Most of my customers are women and I hope some of them will be interested or at least pass the word along to friends. I visited a very special yarn shop in Mystic, Conn. last year. It was great and will try to keep in mind the way she had things set up. She was knitting a cap and I bought the yarn and pattern for the cap. I don't have time to sit and knit at work unless I am teaching someone. Which I will be doing next week. A new resident wants to learn to crochet. Little by little as they say. LOL Conniesews


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any one hear the news? Chicago got 8 inches of rain last night. Unbelieveable, wonder how they are coping. Sam are you across from Chicago? I mean from your state across ,or are you down further. Was thinking maybe you finially got some rain. Hope so, We are getting it again this afternoon here in good old Wis. Had some last night too.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmmm, Dave, I'm giving this recipe a try!

My family left for RAGBRAI this morning. Husband and four adult children left at 6:30 a.m. It's a seven hour drive to western Iowa from here. Then tomorrow (Sunday), they dip their tires in the Missouri river and start the trek to the Mississippi river.
What is RAGBRAI? The "Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa". It's been happening the last week of July for over 30 years. And it's NOT for this old gal!
It's described as Mardi Gras on wheels. Imagine 25000 bicyclers riding 50 to 75 miles a day and then partying all night. 

So now I'm just enjoying the quiet.  Elle


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is a little after noon here and hot,hot,hot. When yougo to bed at 11P.M. and it is still90 and it is82 when you get up at 8 you know it is going to be a miserable day. I'll stay inside mostly and catch up on all the news from the tea party. I made a big pitcher of lemonade. The Hispanic International Motorcycle Club is here in Tn. this weekend. According to the paper they have 800 members. I had to go to the store this morning and i swear all800 must have been on the interstate! Exagerattion of course. I did two special olympics scarf,the one with the lace like insert and the plainer one. Hope to do a couple more since they won't be needed till Feb. here in Tn. I have started a 5 hour baby sweater in a light peach. I can tell with my level of knitting that it will take a bit longer. I've also started read The Kingdom bu Cussler. STAY Cool.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

glnwhi
Newly weds. WOW! May all the love you feel today follow you through out the years.
conniesews
Can you post a pic of your window so we can see it?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did any one hear the news? Chicago got 8 inches of rain last night. Unbelieveable, wonder how they are coping. Sam are you across from Chicago? I mean from your state across ,or are you down further. Was thinking maybe you finially got some rain. Hope so, We are getting it again this afternoon here in good old Wis. Had some last night too.


Yarn Lady, yes we got a bunch of rain, but it is almost all dried up by now (noon). It's going to be under 100 degs. today...still in the 90s and humid. Maybe into 80s the next 2 days, then back up into the 90s. God bless the inventor of ac!!!! I get really crabby when I am hot. It gets too hot to knit, etc. No energy. I am a fan of fans!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I live about 100 miles west of Chicago and we got a lot of rain but nothing like 8 inches! We needed it, it's been sooo hot and dry. Thanks for the recipe, Dave, can't wait to try those quesodillas!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> ...


I totally agree


----------



## sunnyslane (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Dave...they sound amazing. Since I'm in a hotel this week in Savannah GA USA I will have to wait til I get home before trying them. Savannah has been in the 99/100s this week, but at least we're not paying for the AC bill. Hubby is working, and the kids and I are tagging along for the ride, but I brought plenty of yarn with me...in the middle of making Jedi robes for the kids stuffed animal cats. Life is never boring...found a local WalMart but not the LYS - yet anyway.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

unnyslane
Looked up some Savannah yarn shops for you if you have the time.
http://www.knitmap.com/ga/savannah-yarn-stores


----------



## sunnyslane (May 17, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> unnyslane
> Looked up some Savannah yarn shops for you if you have the time.
> http://www.knitmap.com/ga/savannah-yarn-stores


thanks! they look like they are downtown...will have to try to get out once things cool down here!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi, Congratulations!


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Saturday Morning from S. California, Dave!! Weather here is nice but going to get hot. No time for knitting today as I'm babysitting my granddog, Jessie - a good sized black lab that is convinced she's a lap dog. I live in an apartment with my two Westies who are very sure their lives have been invaded by a huge monster who wants to sit in mom's lap all the time. Might be a long wekend!
Judi


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.
> ...


Well, yarn lady, congratulations and many good wishes for you and yarn man. 
Judi


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, sounds like good food, I have not been a member of this group for very long, I like it. Are we having tea parties every weekend?? Then I know to join in.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Hi Dave, sounds like good food, I have not been a member of this group for very long, I like it. Are we having tea parties every weekend?? Then I know to join in.


Welcome, and yes, tea party every weekend, starting about 11 PM London time......various times all around the world. I love that part of it...people from all over the world coming together in a wide variety of discussions.
Carol (IL)


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

For anyone who may have missed seeing this video, I believe sincerely that this armless pianist will encourage you today to never give up.
I am a pianist who started taking lessons at 48 years of age and often felt like giving up....this young man has inspired me immensely!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Saturday Afternoon Dave,Everyone....... 
Greetings from scorching New Jersey. It's a real challenge to keep the planters on the patio from drying out/burning up, the water in the birdbath has evaporated, the deer ate more hosta.Typical hot summertime weather. 
Made wholewheat/oatmeal pancakes for breakfast....had been wanting some for a long time. They were deemed "A+/Excellent" by DH,a nice way to start the day.After a short break, back to the sewing machine to finish the pillows I began covering last weekend. I hope the folks in Chicagoland dry out, the Midwesterners cool off, & those Down Under have a good ski weekend !


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

past said:


> Good morning everyone. We have been in northern Wisconsin this week visiting with family and friends. Yesterday was Friday so that meant the weekly fish fry. We were having dinner with our friend Jack and said that we wanted a good old fashioned Wisconsin fish fry so instead of heading to a local restaurant he fed us with blue gill, perch, and walleye that he caught in the lake he lives on. Some of the best fish we've had since our last trip up here last October. After he over fed us he took us on a boat ride. There are about 10 lakes that are all linked together here. He said that it takes too long to do the whole loop, but he took us on 3 different lakes closest to his house. Seeing all the resorts and beautiful homes from the lake was a treat. I'm attaching a sunset photo.
> To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


wow, beautiful sunset. That is definately Wisconsin. i am from Milwaukee, Wisconsin myself. Born and raised. I hope you stay cool.

Many hugs!

Arleney1008 
xoxo


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratualtions to the newlyweds !


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes congatulatios to the newlyweds, may you have a long happy marriage.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't spell some days, mean congratulations in prior post.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got a box of yarn. My girlfriend went yard saleing and found a box of yarn and bought it for me. There was also a bag under my mailbox. When I open the bag it was a music box of a little old lady sitting at a table drinking a cup of tea with all her cats around her. It played "Tea for Two". I have no idea who left it there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - thank you - that was great - marked it in favorites file.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mrs janis - 100 miles west of chicago - does that put you close to mt morris? spent many summer vacations there with my dad's people - still have a cousin there - parents are buried there.

sam


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Afternoon from Georgia. Very hot today - already over 90 and extremely humid. Have been out to my block of the month quilt meeting and my Saturday knitting group, now I will curl up with a book on tape and my knitting for an hour or so and recover from my travels.

Congratulations to the newlyweds. May you have a long and happy marriage.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello from Oregon. Finally having a summer here after much rain and gray skies. Will be getting some sun while it lasts.

Jean


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish I knew how. A friend is coming next weekend and believe me, she knows everything! I will ask her to do it for me and then I will know how. I am having a great time today again with all of you. You are so kind to be interested. Since I will be 75 years young this December, I appreciate any attention I can get, in a friendly way, of course. I have had a very full life and this is the cream on top. Hope God wills that I am a success. LOL


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

past said:


> To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


This reminded me of another recipe i used to throw together -- a lazy version of the delicious one you have above. I use the same can of black beans and 2 cans of corn, but i mix them in with a large bottle of the store brand version of peach salsa [medium heat]. Eating that with tortilla chips is just good old "comfort food".

[drying out in Chicagoland, waiting for the next storm to blow through-- knitting mindlessly on a simple baby afghan...]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey gang - even celebrities love to knit.
> 
> Thanks for the link, loved it.


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello from California. We just arrived back from taking Bruno our Basset to the Dog Park in Turlock. He had fun & met new friends. Shy as he was with the new experience. 
Thanks Dave for Chilli Con Queso recipe! The knitting prank with Tom Hank & Julia Roberts was funny.  The Swan Lake by the Great Chinese State Circus was Awesome.
Tonight my husband & I are headed to Columbia State Historic Park for the Big Band Dance & Tri-Tip Dinner. 
Love joining the Tea Party this weekend.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone-another HOT day. I'm staying in the AC. My Lorna's Laces yarn arrived this week! It's beautiful, hand-dyed blues. I've never bought such expensive yarn before, but I found a beautiful pattern for a lace shawl knit with beads. This will be my first lace project and my first bead project. I've yet to buy a 47" circular needle and the beads. I'm sure I'll be asking for help. Can't wait to get settled in my home so I can start on this. Moving in a week!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all. I've been following along, debating whether or not to join in...not sure I'm fit for polite society this weekend, heh. But I do want to say congratulations to the newlyweds, the new shop owner, and anyone else who has good news/exciting times in the near future!

I've had a pretty frustrating week, with very little knitting and not any time for myself, really. This coming week had better be different! The shawl I was designing has stalled a bit (not sure I like it) and I have a lot of patterns I need to type up. Work has been crazy and the teasing clouds are really annoying (we got a few drops of rain last night but nothing to measure). I know I shouldn't let small things pile up on me, but sometimes it seems to happen despite my best efforts.

However, being here and reading along does lift my spirits, and hopefully in a day or two I'll be on my way back to what passes for normal for me. I'm hoping to get to some art projects this weekend, whether knitting or something else (therapy!), as I actually do have tomorrow off (a blessing). I think maybe I should get out some power tools! 

My latest free pattern on Ravelry has had quite a few downloads over the past few days, which I'm happy about, and well, I'm working on making some hard changes that should be good for me. 

My motto for the next few days is forge ahead, knit on, and do Good Work! That's what will get me where I need to be.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Dave, I am glad you host the tea party evey week end. 
I will have to make the quassadillas for dinner tonight, my kids will love them. 
Just got back from Alaska, was wonderful and, the weather was just right for me. I was glad to have missed the heat. Although it is 85* F today. I have discovered a new yarn, quivet. It comes from the under belly of the "musk ox". Pricey but very soft. I talked myself out of buying it. Am now kicking myself for that. My son (13)said, "mom if you don't buy it you'll be sorry. That kid sure knows me.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

How does the tea party work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. I've been following along, debating whether or not to join in...not sure I'm fit for polite society this weekend, heh. But I do want to say congratulations to the newlyweds, the new shop owner, and anyone else who has good news/exciting times in the near future!
> 
> I've had a pretty frustrating week, with very little knitting and not any time for myself, really. This coming week had better be different! The shawl I was designing has stalled a bit (not sure I like it) and I have a lot of patterns I need to type up. Work has been crazy and the teasing clouds are really annoying (we got a few drops of rain last night but nothing to measure). I know I shouldn't let small things pile up on me, but sometimes it seems to happen despite my best efforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> How does the tea party work?


Sarahwe, welcome!!!

Just jump in anywhere...what are you working on, where do you live, life in general....cooking....we all love to eat! It is just a lovely international chatting session. Thanks to Dave (FireballDave) we have this nice weekend forum.

Keep reading, you'll find something to comment on...and it not, make up your own!

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Your most welcome Dorisage. I was in awe when I viewed it. She is amazing!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I know that in the long run, these things don't matter, but when they are right in one's face right NOW, it's easy to lose sight of that. One of the reasons I decided to finally post here is that I know you all have got my back and will cheer me on toward whatever victory I need at the moment. You've lifted my heart with your post! I will keep you posted on how the projects go--thinking about working on my water birds tomorrow if I survive work today. LOL


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon all,
I am glad to hear aall of the good news. Congratulations to the newlyweds, new yarn store owner and of course, Sam's puppies. There is nothing new here in Texas except the heat is horrible. Dave, I love this tea party and thank you for all you put into it.
I am knitting on a baby snuggle and a sweater for me. I have four new babies coming into our family, so I have got to get busy. Everyone expects something from the Crazy Knitting Aunt. LOL
Glad to see everyone is doing well. Love you all.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Sam. I know that in the long run, these things don't matter, but when they are right in one's face right NOW, it's easy to lose sight of that. One of the reasons I decided to finally post here is that I know you all have got my back and will cheer me on toward whatever victory I need at the moment. You've lifted my heart with your post! I will keep you posted on how the projects go--thinking about working on my water birds tomorrow if I survive work today. LOL


Hi Sorlenna!!! I sure hope your end of Albuquerque gets some rain today/tonight!! We were blessed to experience it in Old Town last night, and when we arrived back up in the mountains we were thrilled to see how nice and wet everything was.

I hope your day goes well, and your frustrations melt away. Too bad work doesn't pass as quickly as time spent knitting!
Hang in there....Karma has your back too!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Sarahwe
Hi, Just jump in any where you like. Welcome.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Queenmawmaw
Have the docs got you going in the right direction yet?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorlenna sorry you're having a rough time at the moment. I remember not long ago when I worked and then had to come home cook, clean and do yardwork and some general maintenance like painting rooms . It was were's me time. The workplaces have changed so much now because Bosses know you need the job so they want to pay small for more work and then the nastier they are the more they like themselves... I don't know if this is one of your headaches but if so been there done that. Please take time for yourself to relax and knit or any other handicraft. It so relaxing and recharges your batteries for the next day. I hope you know we are all here for each other. Have a great day off tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna how are your patterns on Ravelry listed?


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorlenna
Just think of it this way...Every min at work is one min closer to knitting! Work = Money = Yarn and Patterns.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - thank you - that was great - marked it in favorites file.
> 
> sam


You're welcome. How are the puppies? I must have missed it but how many are there and what gender?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Okay, Sam! I toasted the whole wheat bread. Put on the crunchy peanut butter right away so that it would melt. Left it open face. Only have bread & butter pickles. Laid them around the edge of the plate, & alternated bites! That was fun! Thanks!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Ellemick, regarding RAGBRAI - some years ago, when I lived in Iowa, the riders went right by my house in Mason City. I could sit in my front yard and watch an incredible, day-long sight. I'm with you; I'll watch and cheer but don't have the fortitude to ride.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna how are your patterns on Ravelry listed?


My user name there is the same as it is here--and thanks for your interest! 

Sutallee, if I had any left over after bills, it'd be great...at the moment, however, "yarn diet" it is. Luckily, I haz stash!

And I know it will get better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


Amazing!! Breath-taking!! Thanks for the link.

It makes me wonder though. Was their primary training in ballet or in circus gymnastics?


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning from NewHampshire. By the way, I am calling my "yarn shop" Laconia Yarn Shop as many of you suggested. My granddaughter painted the window with the name and a 50% off all yarn sign. That should bring them in.
> ...


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

kipper said:


> past said:
> 
> 
> > To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.
> ...


 that sounds lovely jubbly Boring knit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna just visited your spot on ravelry. Loved the flame hat and arm warmers. Downloaded them. When I get a bit braver will try the end of summer cape. Just finished my first ever cardigan; have to sew on buttons, weave in ends, then block but for all purposes it is done. I'm kind of please with myself; it turned out fine. Will post a picture of it once I've finished the above tasks. Oh yes, thank you for making the flame stitch pattern free on ravelry. I hope to make them for my daughters for Christmas.
Gwen


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Took the kids north to Sandpoint to see the museum and arboritum, we had a fun time. Ate lunch at a place called The Dive, where you have shelled peanuts, throw the shells on the floor, I had a hard time doing that, not in the realms of my upbringing I guess.
Kids are gone to their dads for the weekend, I start my work week tomorrow, have to be there at 4:30 am now as we are busier. 

Hey All--just tuning in and playing catch up. The peanut shells on the floor takes me back to my yuth (LOL). There was a very famous bar in Greenwich Village, NY where you had to throw the peanut shells on the floor. It was a great tourist place but even fun for the locals.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna just visited your spot on ravelry. Loved the flame hat and arm warmers. Downloaded them. When I get a bit braver will try the end of summer cape. Just finished my first ever cardigan; have to sew on buttons, weave in ends, then block but for all purposes it is done. I'm kind of please with myself; it turned out fine. Will post a picture of it once I've finished the above tasks. Oh yes, thank you for making the flame stitch pattern free on ravelry. I hope to make them for my daughters for Christmas.
> Gwen


Thank you very much! That was one of my first designs and it is very popular with the younger ones--or so my feedback tells me. I've got a lot more that I need to type up, too, but I sit at the computer all day at work, so it's taking me a while. I'd love to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

ginwhi--Congratulations and many years od wedded life together


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> What is RAGBRAI? The "Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa". It's been happening the last week of July for over 30 years. And it's NOT for this old gal!
> It's described as Mardi Gras on wheels. Imagine 25000 bicyclers riding 50 to 75 miles a day and then partying all night.


OK. 8,500 is not quite 25,000! And it's in its _39th_ year!! http://ragbrai.com/about/

I love to ride my bicycle, but Iowa in summer is not ever again in _my_ future.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Yarnlady, I can't stand it any longer. Haven't read all the way through, so you may have already shared your Cherry Almond Muffin recipe. If not, would you consider sharing it?


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Queenmawmaw
> Have the docs got you going in the right direction yet?


Thanks for asking Sutallee,
The drs have got the pain down where I can bear it. We are still waiting on workers comp to ok several procedures. However, I don't look for them to approve them. We will probably have to go to court. However, I do have the drs on staff who are willing to fight all the way to the top.
And plus my lawyers are doing their job.
So, all I can ask for at this point, is for prayers. They put me on a new antidepressant that is helping with the bone pain. I thank God everyday that I found this website. There are days that this is my only contact with the outside world.
Love,
Queenmawmaw/Wanda


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sorlenna sorry you're having a rough time at the moment. I remember not long ago when I worked and then had to come home cook, clean and do yardwork and some general maintenance like painting rooms . It was were's me time. The workplaces have changed so much now because Bosses know you need the job so they want to pay small for more work and then the nastier they are the more they like themselves... I don't know if this is one of your headaches but if so been there done that. Please take time for yourself to relax and knit or any other handicraft. It so relaxing and recharges your batteries for the next day. I hope you know we are all here for each other. Have a great day off tomorrow.


Strawberry,
How are you doing since your back surgery?
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Rosaposa, so glad to hear that your daughter is okay in Norway. Have so been enjoying seeing the God of Thunder, Thos Hushvold & Edvald Boasse Hagen cyling this week in Le Tour de France! 
VERY excited to see Cadel Evans from Australis (Victoria State) finally win the tour this morning! Was a teary moment!
Yay! Crikey, Cadel. Give us a yell for Cadel!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Nice and cool here this morning -- will be sweater weather all day today and rain this evening.
> My minister has two grandsons from Colorado staying with her for two weeks. This little guys are quite the busy beavers. When they get hungry, they ask for Nana Cereal. Here is her recipe for the Nana Cereal. (1 cup = 250cc)
> 7 cups oatmeal (uncooked)
> 1 cup wheat germ
> ...


We call this type of mix Granola. You can get it over a dozen varieties in the health food stores. And often they do not use any sugar, but a bit of maple syrup or honey instead. Used to make this when the kids were real little.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> It's 7:27 p.m. on Saturday night in Eastern Australia. It has finally stopped raining in the Victorian Riviera. We've had 45 mm since Thursday, so everything is very soggy! No gardening this weekend! Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow and we can enjoy some Vitamin D. Hope everything is well all over the world. I am using the rain as an excuse to knit all weekend while I watch the footy (Aussie Rules) Hubby is beginning the extension on my studio (currently the garden shed) so I am staying out of the way so he can get on with it! I've waited for 6 years, so I don't want him to stop! The new frame is looking good! Have a great weekend, but, Dave, not sure why the MotoGP appeals so much. Doesn't it get very boring watching cars going around in circles?


Oh, FibreFriend, so excited to see that you are from Victoria, the famous state of Cadel Evans, new winner of the 3-week long Tour de France. I understand you will be having a National Holiday to celebrate.
Watching them cycle is not boring because you see each of their faces & hear vignettes about each of them while they are cycling. Also, going over 6,000-foot mountains is an amazing behavior for someone on a bicycle. The commentators become your friends over the years, & they tell you all about the Cathedrals & Castles & little Hamlets as they go along.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> It's 7:27 p.m. on Saturday night in Eastern Australia. It has finally stopped raining in the Victorian Riviera. We've had 45 mm since Thursday, so everything is very soggy! No gardening this weekend! Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow and we can enjoy some Vitamin D. Hope everything is well all over the world. I am using the rain as an excuse to knit all weekend while I watch the footy (Aussie Rules) Hubby is beginning the extension on my studio (currently the garden shed) so I am staying out of the way so he can get on with it! I've waited for 6 years, so I don't want him to stop! The new frame is looking good! Have a great weekend, but, Dave, not sure why the MotoGP appeals so much. Doesn't it get very boring watching cars going around in circles?


Oh, FibreFriend, so excited to see that you are from Victoria, the famous state of Cadel Evans, new winner of the 3-week long Tour de France. I understand you will be having a National Holiday to celebrate.
Watching them cycle is not boring because you see each of their faces & hear vignettes about each of them while they are cycling. Also, going over 6,000-foot mountains is an amazing behavior for someone on a bicycle. The commentators become your friends over the years, & they tell you all about the Cathedrals & Castles & little Hamlets as they go along.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On such a hot, oppressive day, this really lifted my spirits. The Chinese have such daring with discipline in what they do culturally.

thanx mucho for sending this.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> This Latino recipe was brought into an ESL ckass by a lady from El Salvador. Thought you might enjoy it with Dave's Latino goodies.
> 
> 6 eggs 1-1/8 C. sugar
> 3/4C butter or marg melted 2 C. cottage cheese
> ...


Marian, thank you for the delicious-looking Latin recipe to complement the others!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

past said:


> Good morning everyone. We have been in northern Wisconsin this week visiting with family and friends. Yesterday was Friday so that meant the weekly fish fry. We were having dinner with our friend Jack and said that we wanted a good old fashioned Wisconsin fish fry so instead of heading to a local restaurant he fed us with blue gill, perch, and walleye that he caught in the lake he lives on. Some of the best fish we've had since our last trip up here last October. After he over fed us he took us on a boat ride. There are about 10 lakes that are all linked together here. He said that it takes too long to do the whole loop, but he took us on 3 different lakes closest to his house. Seeing all the resorts and beautiful homes from the lake was a treat. I'm attaching a sunset photo.
> To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


Past, thank you for the beautiful lake picture. I feel that I've been vacationing! Also for the Corn Salsa recipe! Bless you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm wondering if someone can enlighten me. I signed up for the XRX newsletter (Knitters magazine). However, there never seems to be anything there except advertising for their Stitches functions. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Nice and cool here this morning -- will be sweater weather all day today and rain this evening.
> My minister has two grandsons from Colorado staying with her for two weeks. This little guys are quite the busy beavers. When they get hungry, they ask for Nana Cereal. Here is her recipe for the Nana Cereal. (1 cup = 250cc)
> 7 cups oatmeal (uncooked)
> 1 cup wheat germ
> ...


Nana Cereal sounds delicious & so healthy! I will try it! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


Strawberry4u, that was beautiful, amazing, & alarming all mixed up together. I especially like the blue flooring they used!

How are you feeling? Are you recovering all right?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

xomix said:


> Congratulations to Australia - Winners of the Tour de Framce


Hooray! Hooray!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, finally got caught up here. Heat is horrific for several days now. Hit 107 degrees yesterday on the car thermometer. Too, depressing. But the week has been different. Feel like I did nothing, but would have too much to report if all was listed here. Some highlights tho--

green beans coming in by the lb--both red and green ones. will see how long that lasts as a bean beetle has discovered the rows and some of the leaves look like lace now. will try to get it together to freeze some. some critter got my broccoli, cauliflower, chard, beets and kale. I am beyond livid and crushed. Did get a decent amount of broccoli before this happened. The garlic came in small because of all the rain this year. Wish we had some of it now. Lilies look great this week. Hot colors!

Felt no progress with knitting but realized one alpaca scarf was finished as well as an Italian wool 6 f'ter. My first one with ruffles. Will try to post it later in the photo file.

Will also post a grandbaby photo where she is modeling a version of the 5-hr baby sweater which I had to lengthen for her in April. 

Am slowly healing from the car accident 2.5 wks ago. Rental car has to go back Monday and still not enough $ for a decent new car. But working on that. Meditated on an insurance claim from over 2 yrs ago for a decent settlement and also on gaining some income. In 2 hours 3 calls came in for possible work. Not too shabby here. Did one estimate this a.m. which went well. Will see what they say when the $$$ get presented. Other jobs are/were small but all money is welcome. As we say, no job too big or too small!. Need to do a bit of a gripe here since income is such an issue for some of us. I would have been completely stunned by this customer except that he pulled this on me 3 weeks ago. He does not want to pay me for consulting work but calls several times a day. Then he wants me to get him estimates for some of the work to be done but he is going to others for the work. Can't believe how blunt I need to be with this guy for his audacity. Had to tell him that it was insulting for him to keep asking me for information, to help him write work protocol for others to do, and then tell me that he does not think he should be paying me for professional consulting! Bluntly told him that he would have to pay for any estimate consulting work that I did since he was telling he was going to do the work himself or get others to do it. I don't know if this reads clearly, but if I didn't need any money I can get from this, I would have blown him off a long time ago. 

Can't believe the storms in the North Midwest. I hope that is the 30% rain predicted here for Monday. 

Got a bundle of yarn from Mary Maxim yesterday. Someone on KP had posted a sale last week. Have been trying to work with natural yarns, but at .97/ball 160 yrd DK wt, this acrylic seemed worth getting some. It is very nice and so was the discounted Paton's organic cottonl and Caron Simply Soft Paints. I think I need to chill out with some fresh broccoli salad and a nice new knitting project.

Everyone stay cool, or dry, or warm as the case may be.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


good luck to you both


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm wondering if someone can enlighten me. I signed up for the XRX newsletter (Knitters magazine). However, there never seems to be anything there except advertising for their Stitches functions. Am I missing something?


No, and that's why I unsubscribed ages ago. I can't be dreaming of going to any Stitches functions, so why look?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Nother lovely day in the Pacific Northwest 

Congrats to the newly weds !!! 

Thanx Dave for nother receipt, always interesting.

Finishing a summer vest today.... checking in from time to time

Have a super weekend everyone,

Ingrid


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

past said:


> Good morning everyone. We have been in northern Wisconsin this week visiting with family and friends. Yesterday was Friday so that meant the weekly fish fry. We were having dinner with our friend Jack and said that we wanted a good old fashioned Wisconsin fish fry so instead of heading to a local restaurant he fed us with blue gill, perch, and walleye that he caught in the lake he lives on. Some of the best fish we've had since our last trip up here last October. After he over fed us he took us on a boat ride. There are about 10 lakes that are all linked together here. He said that it takes too long to do the whole loop, but he took us on 3 different lakes closest to his house. Seeing all the resorts and beautiful homes from the lake was a treat. I'm attaching a sunset photo.
> To add to Dave's Mexican fare I'm adding a recipe that I found on allrecipes.com that has become a favorite of my hubby on these hot summer days. It is a corn salsa and has 1 can of black beans, 2 cans whole kernel corn (I use one can white corn and one yellow corn), chopped red onion, shopped peppers (I use the sweet peppers in red, yellow, and orange), minced garlic (as much as you want for taste) 1/2 rice wine vinegar, and 1/4 cup (2 ounces) white sugar. This is best if you mix all together and wait a couple days to eat, but I usually end up serving just as soon as I get it mixed up.


Beautiful picture - I love it up there in Northern WI. We make the same kind of corn/bean salsa with jalepeno and it's called Mexican Caviar -


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.
> ...


Congratulations and God Bless you -- may the honeymoon last forever.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did any one hear the news? Chicago got 8 inches of rain last night. Unbelieveable, wonder how they are coping. Sam are you across from Chicago? I mean from your state across ,or are you down further. Was thinking maybe you finially got some rain. Hope so, We are getting it again this afternoon here in good old Wis. Had some last night too.


Yes, we got 8" of rain last night - stormed all night. We emptied the kiddie pool before bed last night and it's filled up again. Lots of flooding in the streets -- came down too fast for drains and sewers to manage it. Thank God for sump pumps and battery back-ups. Lots of wet basements today!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Mmmm, Dave, I'm giving this recipe a try!
> 
> My family left for RAGBRAI this morning. Husband and four adult children left at 6:30 a.m. It's a seven hour drive to western Iowa from here. Then tomorrow (Sunday), they dip their tires in the Missouri river and start the trek to the Mississippi river.
> What is RAGBRAI? The "Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa". It's been happening the last week of July for over 30 years. And it's NOT for this old gal!
> ...


I moved away from Iowa before the races began, but they sure are famous around my home town - ask your family if they have ever heard of the Pork Chop King?! That's my part of the state - FYI - an Iowa Pork Chop is about 2" thick and soooo good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Good Saturday Afternoon Dave,Everyone.......
> Greetings from scorching New Jersey. It's a real challenge to keep the planters on the patio from drying out/burning up, the water in the birdbath has evaporated, the deer ate more hosta.Typical hot summertime weather.
> Made wholewheat/oatmeal pancakes for breakfast....had been wanting some for a long time. They were deemed "A+/Excellent" by DH,a nice way to start the day.After a short break, back to the sewing machine to finish the pillows I began covering last weekend. I hope the folks in Chicagoland dry out, the Midwesterners cool off, & those Down Under have a good ski weekend !


Would love your pancake recipe - trying to get more whole grains in our diet - the last recipe I tried was pretty awful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Tamarque....so sorry about the auto accident. I sure hope you are healing in all ways. The guy you are consulting for just doesn't appreciate or understand. Hold your ground...he needs to pay for services rendered. What kind of consulting do you do?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Here (I hope) is a photo of the ruffle scarf I just finished.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial, Jessica-Jean. I did it!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Here is the 2nd ruffle scarf...just the beginning...this one will be stripes.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Are these for the Special Olympics? I think I recognize the colors as I just bought some yarn to make scarves for them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the Nana Cereal because where I live I am unable to find any granola without tree nuts in it. The coconut is actually not a tree nut but is a fruit. I have the fatal allergies to the tree nuts. If you want, you can add a cup of raisens to the mixture. I leave out the brown sugar for myself.

This weekend we are having White Otter Days. The baseball diamonds are across the street from my place and the softball tournaments have been going on since last evening, all day today, and will continue tomorrow. The baseball teams did something a little different for fun this year. The town had arranged a firetruck pull! Six players from each team had to pull the firetruck 50 feet. Some were able to really get that truck moving!! others, not so much. The fan clubs were out in full force cheering them all on!!

Sam, I totally agree with you about the need to rush and run after buses!! We all have to take time to slow down and stop and smell the roses!! (which BTW, I was never able to get to grow right!!) There are too many things that the world seems to need "right now" and people can get too busy with life to enjoy it.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Just what I was about to ask. Started on one their patterns last night. (Special Olympic colors)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Here (I hope) is a photo of the ruffle scarf I just finished.
> Carol (IL)


Beautiful, I just love them, I'm still working on the 'simple' 7 row pattern that involves doubling stictches every other row. I lose patience with this quickly. Hoping i can get it done in time for the play, though it looks like it is not needed. My sister-in-law or nieces will be happy to wear it though;-).

Knitted gifts all around this year, I need to make some dpns to make my brother some socks...must remember, "A money miracle will happen to me today." Even if it means I'll simply remember to return soda cans for the recycling deposit.

Tamarque(hope I got that right), I understand your gripe, and some days you just need to be heard, not fixed, but heard. I almost cried earlier when my brother's Father-in-law showed understanding of my gripe about my other brother. Luckily, the offending brother apologized, before I was ready too. It worked out well in the end, but some days, life just gets crazy. Be open to what the universe holds for you, it will come. I really hope its rain soon, a good storm to reduce the temp 5 degrees would be wonderful, divine if it achieved 10 degrees, but this is nothing like Operation Enduring Freedom, where it was 120 degrees on the second deck(lower level floor of the ship), and 95 outside in the shade with little wind in sight. I think its approaching the 90s here, and we are not made for this.

Alas, I have canning to do, and told my dad today I need canning supplies for my birthday, which reminds me, I need to update my swap gift questionnaire for canning as well. When I asked the Boyfriend to update me on things I collect outside of knitting, he reminded me, hobbies. So i put that literally, but tongue in cheek, and now I need to add canning to my hobbies or my collections;-). I also need to go finish some canning;-).


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Did any one hear the news? Chicago got 8 inches of rain last night. Unbelieveable, wonder how they are coping. Sam are you across from Chicago? I mean from your state across ,or are you down further. Was thinking maybe you finially got some rain. Hope so, We are getting it again this afternoon here in good old Wis. Had some last night too.
> ...


I'll take your storms, the garden needs it, and I'd love to see a drop in the temperature


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I like the Nana Cereal because where I live I am unable to find any granola without tree nuts in it. The coconut is actually not a tree nut but is a fruit. I have the fatal allergies to the tree nuts. If you want, you can add a cup of raisens to the mixture. I leave out the brown sugar for myself.
> 
> We all have to take time to slow down and stop and smell the roses!! (which BTW, I was never able to get to grow right!!) There are too many things that the world seems to need "right now" and people can get too busy with life to enjoy it.


May I suggest a recipe found at http://allrecipes.com/recipe/jo-anns-power-bars/detail.aspx

I have made these granola bars many times with different variations of fruits: raisins, golden raisins, mixed fruit, dried cherries. I'm sure they can stand other substitutions as well. I believe walnuts are tree nuts, but you can leave them out or use nuts that aren't. Best of luck, and enjoy. This a great recipe. And I use the nuts I have on hand. Haven't met many who don't like these yet, if any;-). Need to make them again, now that I think of it. If only I could stand to have the oven on;-)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

yes, these are for the Special Olympics. Glad you are making scarves, too. Illinois alone needs about 650 scarves. Hope they make it.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Ellemick, regarding RAGBRAI - some years ago, when I lived in Iowa, the riders went right by my house in Mason City. I could sit in my front yard and watch an incredible, day-long sight. I'm with you; I'll watch and cheer but don't have the fortitude to ride.


Yeh - Mason City. That was the closest Big Town to my little Bancroft. Had to fly in and out of there many trips home - it's an eight hour drive to my home here in the Chicago area and driving home sure put a dent in the week-end. Flew Ozark Airlines - are they even still around?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very hot and humid in Arizona this weekend, normal summer temps for us. The picture of the whale shark was great. At the end of May I went to Rocky Point, Mexico with one of my sons and 5 of my grandkids. We went on a fishing boat to bird island, where the sea lions live. While there a whale shark came to play with the sea lions. Even though I know they are not looking to eat people, it's pretty scary when something that big is swimming next to your boat.LOL. The kids loved it. It made me pretty nervous. We had enchiladas last night, tonight it's cheeseburgers with pepper jack cheese, and lemon cheesecake for dessert.

Lemon Delight Glazed Cheesecake


Ready in: 2-5 hrs Difficulty: 4 (1=easiest :: hardest=5) 
Serves/Makes: 14

Ingredients:
***Crust***
2 cups graham cracker crumbs
6 tablespoons butter, melted
2 tablespoons sugar
***Filling***
3 packages (8 ounce size) cream cheese
3/4 cup sugar
3 eggs, room temperature
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons grated lemon rind
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups sour cream
3 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
***Lemon Glaze***
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup water
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon grated lemon rind
curled lemon strip, garnish
strawberries, garnish
mint leaves, garnish

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350F. Combine first 3 ingredients thoroughly. Press 
crust evenly onto bottom and sides of buttered 9 inch springform 
pan. Bake crust 5 minutes. Allow to cool. 

Beat cream cheese until soft. Add sugar, blending thoroughly. Add 
eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Mix in lemon 
juice, rind, and vanilla. Blend well. Turn into pan and bake 35 
minutes. 

Meanwhile, blend sour cream and remaining sugar and vanilla. Remove 
cake from oven after baking 35 minutes. Gently spread sour cream 
mixture over top. Return to oven and bake 12 more minutes. 

Cool cheesecake on wire rack 30 minutes. Spread with slightly cooled 
lemon glaze (before glaze sets). Chill several hours or overnight 
before removing sides of pan. 

For Lemon Glaze: In heavy 1-quart saucepan mix sugar, cornstarch and 
salt. Combine water, lemon juice and egg yolk and add to sugar 
mixture. 

Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a 
slow boil and thickens. Add butter and lemon rind. 

Allow to cool slightly, but spread on cheesecake before glaze sets. 
Add curled lemon strip, large strawberry and mint leaves for 
garnish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished up 9 hours of work...whew. I am not sure what the rest of the weekend will bring, but at least it won't be that kind of work!  I'm off to make dinner now (though no idea what--don't have all the ingredients for any of the fine recipes here), but we ain't gonna starve, anyhow. Hopefully, tomorrow I will get to work on some art projects--will let you know how it goes!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Tamarque....so sorry about the auto accident. I sure hope you are healing in all ways. The guy you are consulting for just doesn't appreciate or understand. Hold your ground...he needs to pay for services rendered. What kind of consulting do you do?
> Carol (IL)


Working with people (not KP people) can be a challenge sometimes - and consulting is a tough business because you're basically marketing "you" and your talents. Customers don't always appreciate that you can't be giving away advise for free...hang in there and get better quickly.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

It's a beautiful warm sunny day here in Qld Iam going to take our DBD's (dearly beloved dogs) for a walk sometime soon and come home for lunch, Sunday roast, I would like to begin making some tube socks in the next few days. Hope u all have a great week, congrad's to the honeymooners, hope it lasts forever.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, Jessica-Jean. I did it!
> Carol (IL)


Love the scarf - where is the tutorial?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 7:51 pm here in Mi. Last night for dinner I made giant hamburger patties topped with cottage cheese & then tossed salad all in one bowl. It is an easy hot weather dish. You just make the burger patties & season them with what ever seasonings you like. I used salt, celery salt & hickory smoke salt. cook them to the doneness you like. In the mean time make a tossed salad no dressing. When the burgers are done place on a plate ( I use a pasta bowl) then top with the cottage cheese & then the salad & season the salad with salt & pepper & serve.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:



> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if someone can enlighten me. I signed up for the XRX newsletter (Knitters magazine). However, there never seems to be anything there except advertising for their Stitches functions. Am I missing something?
> ...


Some years ago I went to one of their camps after reading rhapsodic comments. It was a very expensive disappointment and I left early. Part of it was the location, and I think they have not returned. But I thought it was pretty bad for the money especially compared to something else I've gone to that cost a little less. As an example, my roommate and I had a room on the top floor, not a problem. Except there was one small window, it was hot, and they were re-roofing two feet below our window beginning about 6:30 a.m.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dorisage, Jessica-Jean had written directions about how to post a picture. I'm not that computer-savy, but she led me through it.....and it worked!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I forgot to tell you all that next Saturday will be my 41 wedding anniversary. I am hoping my husband is planning something special. I am tired of being in the house.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - two puppies - a week old yesterday - they are labradoddles. one female cream colored - one male black.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > strawberry - thank you - that was great - marked it in favorites file.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JudiBee said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > glnwhi said:
> ...


Judi, sorry I caused you confusion but I did not get married ginwhi did and was just wishing her God Bless her and new husband.
That being said, My poor hubby would have a snit, if he knew I was married to someone else,especially after 40+ years of marriage. Plus I would hate to have to start over and kind of comfortable with the one I have. :0
;-)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, so I just finished frogging the shawl...back to the drawing board, but that's okay. It's actually kind of a relief to start over with something else. And so I shall. Then maybe I'll sit down with a drink and do some sketches. Knitting therapy...yeah.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Yarnlady, I can't stand it any longer. Haven't read all the way through, so you may have already shared your Cherry Almond Muffin recipe. If not, would you consider sharing it?


Will try to post tomorrow, just to tired tonight has been a busy day. Also want to post it on" post recipes here" under general chit chat . They have some great recipes there. Hope the southern ladies that posted some where else their southern fried chicken will put it on that site also. Just a great way to share recipes, as well as here. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thewren
Sam I wrote a few pages back and wondered if you had gotten the rain that fell in Chicago. I realize you are in Ohio, but thought maybe it came by you? Do not know if you are on the upper half of Ohio, or in middle or lower half. Just hope you did get some. I know it was heading East,and hope it made it there to you. If not well it looks like we up here in middle of Wisconsin will get more tonight, and maybe tomorrow night. If we get a stiff north wind you might get some.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. Glad to read all your comments and catch up on the news, recipes, weather forecasts, etc. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yarn lady - i'm in defiance, ohio - northwestern ohio - about twenty miles south of the michigan border - about twenty miles east of the indiana border. we got a few sprinkles tonight - six tenths of an inch yesterday. it's calling for rain later tonight - i'll believe it when i see it.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> Thewren
> Sam I wrote a few pages back and wondered if you had gotten the rain that fell in Chicago. I realize you are in Ohio, but thought maybe it came by you? Do not know if you are on the upper half of Ohio, or in middle or lower half. Just hope you did get some. I know it was heading East,and hope it made it there to you. If not well it looks like we up here in middle of Wisconsin will get more tonight, and maybe tomorrow night. If we get a stiff north wind you might get some.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just a bit north of Defiance Ohio and we had over a half inch of rain this evening. We had planned to ride the motorcycle to church but decided not to. Thank goodness, because when we left it poured the whole way home! I cheated and ate my quesadilla at a Mexican restaurant, yumm! Will make my self one at home tomorrow.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree - I think Ozark went out of business a few years ago. I haven't been back to Mason City for over 5 years, but I understand that it stays about the same. North Iowa can be so pretty in the fall, but the winters and the humidity are another thing.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

PRETTY HOT IN MAINE. MY SON LANDED IN HOSPITAL WITH HEAT EXHAUSTION. JUST STAYED FEW HOURS. I AM IN GA. AND IT IS STILL PRETTY HOT HERE. MY DAUGHTER IS IN ONTARIO AT 115 DEGREES. SO YOU CAN'T GET AWAY FROM IT.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bless the guy who invented fans and ac. Glad your son is okay.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ellemck said:
> 
> 
> > What is RAGBRAI? The "Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa". It's been happening the last week of July for over 30 years. And it's NOT for this old gal!
> ...


More like 10,000 riders PLUS support makes it closer to 20,000. When you live in a host city it FEELS like 25,000.

Yes, it's in its _39th_ year. I stated "over 30 years". But, WHATEVER, I'm just happy to have the house to myself!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and Happy Teaparty to all.
I am hooked on a new sparkling cranberry drink...Very refreshing in all this heat ..whew.

Your recipes sound yummie Dave...

Hugs and God Bless all, 

Camilla


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


WOW!!!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Dave, just a thought, that since a lot of the US in a terrible heat wave and drought, why dont you have a rain dance along with the tea party and see if we can get some relief. I am willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Made Dave's Chicken and corn Quesadillas for supper tonight. They were delicious. DH says this recipe is a keeper. Also one of the ladies suggested Spanish Rice,as a side and so that sounded good and was delicious with the quesadillas. Thanks so much Dave for the recipe.It is 12:30 am in NW Pa. and we just had a few drops of rain. It must have lasted about 3 mins.I'm sure our poor brown lawn will appreciate the few drops it got. Hope everyone is well and good tidings sent to all.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL martin....
I hear ya woman...Hot'Zona is no picnic either ...I feel really bad for mid west and northern states that are not used to any heat.

Hugs,

Camilla



martin keith said:


> Hey Dave, just a thought, that since a lot of the US in a terrible heat wave and drought, why dont you have a rain dance along with the tea party and see if we can get some relief. I am willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> ...


Totally AMAZING!!!!! How does she do that???? and on point!!!!

It hurts just looking at her!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good afternoon all,
> I am glad to hear aall of the good news. Congratulations to the newlyweds, new yarn store owner and of course, Sam's puppies. There is nothing new here in Texas except the heat is horrible. Dave, I love this tea party and thank you for all you put into it.
> I am knitting on a baby snuggle and a sweater for me. I have four new babies coming into our family, so I have got to get busy. Everyone expects something from the Crazy Knitting Aunt. LOL
> Glad to see everyone is doing well. Love you all.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Wanda, there's absolutely NOTHING wrong with being the "Crazy Knitting Aunt" !! We all aspire to being kniwn for something, and being known for being passionate about knitting is a good thing.

:lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i was wondering about the guys shoulders while she was enpointe - is that spelled right? - quite a dramatic dance however - for as small a the guy was he had to have some muscle to tote her around as small as she was.

sam



knittingneedles said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I love the grace and beauty of ballet. The dedication and all the hours of practice...I agree totally AMAZING!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dorisage, Jessica-Jean had written directions about how to post a picture. I'm not that computer-savy, but she led me through it.....and it worked!


Oh - I thought the tutorial was for the scarf


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, so I just finished frogging the shawl...back to the drawing board, but that's okay. It's actually kind of a relief to start over with something else. And so I shall. Then maybe I'll sit down with a drink and do some sketches. Knitting therapy...yeah.


Sorry to hear that you frogged it, but if you are really NOT HAPPY with a pattern, then sometimes that's the only thing to do. Better luck with the next one. Start over with something that's really calling to you, begging to be made. That one just wasn't ready yet.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


What about the poor man that was spotting her??? At one point she was on point on his HEAD!! As someone else said, I wonder whether their main training was in balet or acrobatics, and how old they were when they started in training.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning from London, sorry I've been a bit quiet this weekend, I've been avidly reading, but it's been a bit a little difficult for me to compose any replies. I saved some of the questions I'd like to answer and I crave your indulgence if my comments/answers are a little out of sequence.

It seems a lot of people are having to cope with pretty high temperatures at the moment and nobody really feels like slaving over a hot stove in that kind of weather. Fortunately, there is a solution in the form of pasta sauces that don't need to be cooked.

The first is real _peasant fare_ and translates as _Cart Driver's Pasta_, because cart driver's only had one pot to use whilst on the road. The sauce is traditionally made with a pestle and mortar, but it's easier with a food processor.

*Pasta alla Carrettiera*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
1 bunch mint leaves
4 garlic cloves
2 tomatoes, cored and seeds removed
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper
cooked and drained pasta shells (about 6 oz uncooked)
2 oz pecorino cheese, grated

_Method:_
Place the mint, garlic, tomatoes, oil, salt and pepper in a food processor. Process until finely chopped.

Transfer the sauce to a large bowl and add the drained pasta and toss gently to coat with the sauce.

Serve topped with pecorino cheese.

_Moving on we come to this popular bistro lunch dish_

*Puttanesca Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
1 lb cherry tomatoes, halved
6 to 8 anchovy fillets, rinsed and chopped
1 large garlic clove, minced
4 oz black olives, pitted and chopped
1/2 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
2 tbs capers, rinsed and chopped
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 fl. oz cup extra-virgin olive oil
salt and black peppper, to taste

_Method:_
Combine all of the ingredients in a large bowl and allow to sit at room temperature for one hour so the flavours develop.

Drain the pasta, setting aside some of the cooking water.

Toss the pasta with the sauce, adding a little cooking water if the pasta seems too dry.

Farfalle or similar-sized pasta works best with this sauce.

_And a third variation along similar lines:_

*Sun-Dried Tomato Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
6 ounces sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, drained
1 garlic clove
1 fl. oz extra-virgin olive oil
1 tbs balsamic vinegar
Salt and pepper
6 fresh basil leaves, chopped as chiffonade

_Method:_
In a food processor, process the tomatoes and garlic until chopped very fine. Add the oil and vinegar and blend until smooth and season to taste.

Cook the pasta (linguine or other string-type) according to packet instructions and drain, setting aside some of the cooking water.

In a large bowl, toss the pasta with the sauce and add the freshly-cut basil, adding a little of the cooking water if the pasta seems too dry.

_And if you're all 'tomatoed out', there is this no-cook pasta sauce to try:_

*Lemon and Tuna Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
1 fl. oz exta-virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced
Juice and grated zest of one lemon
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
2 anchovy fillets, rinsed
1 to 2 drops of hot pepper sauce
1 (6 oz) can tuna flakes in olive oil

_Method:_
Place all ingredients except tuna in a food processor and pulse to chop but not puree the ingredients. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

Add the tuna and mash it into the sauce with a fork. Add drained pasta shells and toss gently to coat. Although tuna is traditional, it also works well with tinned crab flakes.

I hope these give you some new ideas for easy lunch dishes.

Dave

p.s. I have specified _Extra Virgin Olive Oil_ with these sauces. It is the strongest-flavoured of the grades of olive oil and since the sauces are not cooked, you won't get that nasty bitter taste that occurs when you heat it. If you aren't too keen on that strong an olive flavour, use either _virgin_ or _standard_ olive oil; for a very neutral taste, groundnut oil works well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> How does the tea party work?


For you, and anybody else who has been wondering...

At 11pm BST (London Time) on a Friday evening, which is mid-morning coffee time in New Zealand, breakfast time in Australia, bedtime in Paris, the cocktail hour in New York and teatime in Los Angeles, I open a _Virtual Tea Party_.

I generally write a bit about what I've been up to, what's interesting me at the moment and post a receipt for either a cocktail, or a cake, or a luncheon dish of some kind intended to get conversations started.

The notion is a party to which all are invited to stop for as long as they like. To join in the conversation and chatter about their lives, the weather, what they are working on and pretty much anything else, as if we were all in one room with a trolley laden with biscuits and cakes and an endless supply of tea, coffee and dry martinis.

Well, that's the concept, I only started it; the success of the project is due to loads of great people coming along and joining in; I'm only a facilitator, it belongs to everybody with something they'd like to share.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hey Dave, just a thought, that since a lot of the US in a terrible heat wave and drought, why dont you have a rain dance along with the tea party and see if we can get some relief. I am willing to try anything at this point.


In England, simply planing a picnic or a week at the seaside is usually enough encouragemint for the heaven's to open. Mid-July at 8pm on Thursday evening I was shivering under unbrellas trying to stop my pint getting watered down any more than the brewery had done already!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave, what is the spicy fondue? Did I miss that receipt?


It's the _Chilli con Queso_ on the first page, it's very simple and good to share with friends with a bottle of wine on the terrace.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


Many congratulations, I wish you many happy years together.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Star58 said:


> Good morning All from Kansas City. Will have to lurk today. Granddaughter is here this week and we have a lot fun things planned. Hopefull she will let me teach her how to knit/crochet??? We'll see. Special hi to Dave. Thanks for inviting me.
> Have fun and have a great weedend.


Great you've joined us! How are the knitting lessons going? Are you winning?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Janell said:


> Dave, Wish you could visit me. I live 5 miles from Laguna Seca and the motorcycles are invading the entire area. We are also having the Salinas California Rodeo at the same time. Between horses and motorcycles, I am staying at home and knitting.
> I just finished a scarf with Rozetti, Tundra. What a beautiful thing, and so much fun to do.
> Oh, forgot to mention. Calif central coast weather is mild and great. Should be 70 at Laguna Seca today. Perfect weather today


I'm green with envy! I love the Pacific Coast, do post a pic, preferably including a few bikes!

One year I'll follow the circus around the globe, but I'm a bit tied to Europe at the moment. Only two more years and _The Lad_ will be at uni!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> This Latino recipe was brought into an ESL ckass by a lady from El Salvador. Thought you might enjoy it with Dave's Latino goodies.
> 
> 6 eggs 1-1/8 C. sugar
> 3/4C butter or marg melted 2 C. cottage cheese
> ...


Sounds like fun, but what is _buttermilk baking mix_, I'm not familiar with it.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> It's 7:27 p.m. on Saturday night in Eastern Australia. It has finally stopped raining in the Victorian Riviera. We've had 45 mm since Thursday, so everything is very soggy! No gardening this weekend! Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow and we can enjoy some Vitamin D. Hope everything is well all over the world. I am using the rain as an excuse to knit all weekend while I watch the footy (Aussie Rules) Hubby is beginning the extension on my studio (currently the garden shed) so I am staying out of the way so he can get on with it! I've waited for 6 years, so I don't want him to stop! The new frame is looking good! Have a great weekend, but, Dave, not sure why the MotoGP appeals so much. Doesn't it get very boring watching cars going around in circles?


How's work on the new studio progressing? It sounds like you've got your husband organised!

F1 is cars, MotoGP is bikes, but they both go round in circles. Whether it's boring or not is entirely subjective and depends largely on how you look at it.

An _F1_ car or the _Premier Class_ of bike in _MotoGP_ is about as developed as a machine can get within the rules. They are skittish, twitchy unstable machines which require great skill and bravery by their 'pilots' just keep on the track. For me, seeing how the designers have solved the engineering and physics problems to gain a minute advantage and watching their daring racers compete at the highest level possible is fascinating.

With the bikes there is also _Moto2_, here the bikes share many common components, not least the same basic engine. It is more about the riders, although the chassis and suspension etc., produce variations in performance and handling.

With the _125cc_ class you have two-stroke technology pushed to the point of witchcraft so it delivers about 65hp. Over thirty, extremely talented youngsters and with zero sense of their own mortality, wring the necks of their fragile little machines as they hurtle round the track. At the start of a race they set off as a buzzing 'swarm' in a cloud of 2-stroke and one wonders how they ever get round the first bend.

I love it!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's got a couple of weeks off. He's working on his bikes and testing from Monday, so he'd better do lots of exercise over the weekend to burn off the calories from all the food he's been putting away!
> ...


Texas is in my list!

It's 10.45a.m. in London and he's cheerfully munching his way through his second breakfast, he deserves zits but there is no justice in this world!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Greetings, all, from hot & steamy Chicago. I finished the ruffle scarf that Nina posted about 2 weeks ago. I need to figure out how to post pictures (hint-hint). I've started a 2nd one...both will be for the Special Olympics scarf program. Is anyone else making scarves for them?
> 
> Dave, I made the zucchini & lemon pasta a couple of nights ago...SO yummy! My meat & potatoes DH didn't even miss his meat! Took seconds, too! Thanks.
> 
> Carol (IL)


I'm glad it was a hit in your household. I'm not a 'vegetarian', but I quite like vegetable dishes every now and then!

Hope you enjoy the no-cook sauces I've posted this morning, they're very easy too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope everbody has a great day whether it's with fast and furious, F1 cars in the High Eiffel, bicycles in Paris, motorbikes at Laguna Seca, or all three; of course, it could be something else, I realise not everyone's an adrenalin junkie!

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.


Thanks, we don't have Bisquick either, but it sounds like a rather stiff pastry-type dough mix. I think I've seen something similar.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi and good morning everyone, I am still full from a little get together last night. We have one every so often in the townhouse apt complex where I live. In addition to visiting with my lovely neighbors, we wete treated to home made pizzas,canoli, cookies, napoleons, and wine, and then we were treated to the music. Live music, such voices, some had been professional musicians. It was just a delightful evening,

I'd like to give you a recipe, but since I don't measure much I have to go figure it out first. I'll be back


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Hey everyone,
> I forgot to tell you all that next Saturday will be my 41 wedding anniversary. I am hoping my husband is planning something special. I am tired of being in the house.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Happy Anniversary, Wanda!! Hope your husband IS planning something extra special for you having put up with him for all those years!! LOL!
I know I'll forget before next Sat. so this is early congrats! I think my mind is the oldest thing about me...it seems to be forgetting more and more!
JuneK


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire. It has really cooled down here this A. M. Nice breeze coming in the window as I type. Thank God. I am not used to this really hot weather. I will say another prayer for those of you in the mid west and a "rain dance" also. Just to cover my bases. I just watched the Swan Lake video and it was truly beautiful. What control. Toe dancing in someone's head? As well as shoulder, hands. Just awesome. Thank you for sending it along. Still housecleaning for the company due next weekend. Just one night but the guest room has been the "dump room" for everything I don't know what to do with. I got the sewing machines and knitting machines and yarn out to another room but more shifting of stuff today. Lots will go to the garage sale we are having in a couple of weeks so I will move it to the garage. I moved here four years ago from a large victorian home with 30 years of presents and do dads that I just had to keep. Well, I kept them and now is time to get rid of them. I don't want to leave this mess to my daughters to throw out when I'm gone to my reward. My mother did the same. Couldn't believe what she did with all her stuff. I couldn't find any of it. She really cleaned house before she went. Anyway, enough of that. Have a great day and keep in touch. Ha Ha LOL Conniesews


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.


Not in MOST US pantries, but in a lot. I have not had it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bluebirdlet, here is recipe for Cheery almond muffins
1/2 cup of butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 cup of milk or cream
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
about 2 cups sweet cherries,pittied and chopped
1 cup almonds
1 Tbs Almond extract
Raw sugar (also know as turbinado or demerara sugar)

Preheat oven to 375

If you have a cherry pitter use now,or if like me cut cherry
amd remove pits, chop up cherries, ( you could use tart cherrys if you like) Sweet one in season now and I love them.
Put Almonds in plastic bag,and using a rolling pin smash them fine, or course what ever you like. You may want to buy slivered almonds as easier to smash in to pieces.
Put butter in pan and melt,or you can use soften butter.
Let butter cool a little
Put butter in mixing bowl and add sugar,and beat till fluffy.Add eggs one at a time.
Add dry ingredients. Using one cup at a time,and add part of milk when moist,add rest of flour mixer, and milk. 
Add almond extract
Add cherries, and almonds 
spoon mixture in to, paper cupcake liners,in muffin pan. About 1/2 to 3/4 up.
Sprinkle tops with raw sugar (can use regular sugar)
Bake about 30 minutes,or until done.( since ever oven varies check with tooth pick to see if done)
Makes about 24 muffins
As usually being a freezer junky they can be frozen up to three months.
Also make sure cherries have stems, as if not using right away they will turn bitter quicker.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.
> ...


if you have something called pancake mix, it might be similar.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Sunday morning here in Buennes Aires. Sunnt but freezing cold. Off to the zoo today with the grandkids then a big Argentinian barbeque tonight. Meat, meat and more meat here ... with a side of meat. Can't wait to get home to have some green veggies! And a sandwich with really bread slices! 

Funny the things you miss when you are in another country. My family gave me a long list of things to bring over with me that they can't get here, at least easily -- Vegemite, peanut butter and Twinings Earl Grey Tea top of the list. 

Anyone else get cravings for things from home when they travel?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yeah...incredible balance and grace. She made it look so effortless. Truly amazing. the skills people develop, eh?

Sam, I have a question about your Cheddar Drop Biscuits....I tried making them and the batter was VERY liquid-y. Is that the way it is supposed to be? How can that drop and not spread out all over? IS it really only 1/3 C. flour? I added more flour (and a pinch of chipotle powder). they were kinda' okay...a bit dry. Let me know. Thanks.

The final day of le Tour de France is under way....here in Chicago the sky is dark and rumbling, and it just started to rain. Looks to be a soaker. Good day to cook and knit.

Again, congrats to Aussies on Cadel's victory. He's so cute about it!
Enjoy your Sunday.....we'll check in later. Happy knitting...
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dorisage said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dorisage, Jessica-Jean had written directions about how to post a picture. I'm not that computer-savy, but she led me through it.....and it worked!
> ...


Dorisage, I can send you the directions for the scarf. It's super simple! It was posted about 2 weeks ago by Nina. She had a picture, too. Just PM me if you want the instructions.
Carol (IL)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning all. Temps still up there,but is suppose to turn cooler tonight,and less humid tomorrow. Will be able to turn off a.c. and open windows and let cool air in at night.Per chance to sleep, Per chance to dream.(tee hee). Then back up to humid and hot rest of the week.
I have a craving for some smoked white fish or salmon. Will have to make a trip to fish shop along Lake Michigan. There are not many left any more. Like to go to Suie Q.s, she has different spices on them.
Sunny again today, and warm. So tired of a.c. and heat. 
Also can't wait for tomatoes to rippen. Long to make tomatoes, mozzarella(pearls)cheese, basil, with extra light virgin olive oil. Sorry all I can think of today is food. I get that way when I am tired. Fined I do not sleep well when it is hot, and a.c. being on is like when in winter become house bound.Hope everone in heat has a good day. Have to go and make breakfast(again food) English muffin with egg,Canadian bacon,with 3 year old sharp cheddar cheese stuffed in that muffin, and strong espresso coffee. Then maybe I will get over this food thing. Have a happy day people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hey Dave, just a thought, that since a lot of the US in a terrible heat wave and drought, why dont you have a rain dance along with the tea party and see if we can get some relief. I am willing to try anything at this point.


Can we please exclude my area from the rain dance chant? We've had enough here in the Chicago area to last us awhile---and yes, it's raining again here today. Wish I knew of a way to blow it all your way!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Here (I hope) is a photo of the ruffle scarf I just finished.
> ...


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Yeah...incredible balance and grace. She made it look so effortless. Truly amazing. the skills people develop, eh?
> 
> Sam, I have a question about your Cheddar Drop Biscuits....I tried making them and the batter was VERY liquid-y. Is that the way it is supposed to be? How can that drop and not spread out all over? IS it really only 1/3 C. flour? I added more flour (and a pinch of chipotle powder). they were kinda' okay...a bit dry. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! It's good to be known for something on the world sporting stage other than swimming! I was lucky enough to be in Paris at the finish line when Cadel came second in the last TdeF, which was pretty exciting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Tamarque....so sorry about the auto accident. I sure hope you are healing in all ways. The guy you are consulting for just doesn't appreciate or understand. Hold your ground...he needs to pay for services rendered. What kind of consulting do you do?
> ...


You got that very right. People seem to feel that consulting work should be free. And in this economic depression, the problem gets even worse.

I do several different businesses. The one I was talking about relates to the building professions. I have been a GC for many years and branched out to include environmental work: mold, radon, IAQ, Pests, Asbestos testing and also got certified as an Energy Auditor. Also licensed as a Home Inspector. I often get called to do consulting work on these issues. So, for example, last week was called to do a structural inspection on a house where the original inspector did a very poor job. Happily this customer was very good to work with. However, this problem guy is in the middle of a mold/construction mess. He was messed up by the contractors who caused major water leaks/damage with resulting mold and he generates lots of sympathy for himself over this problem. He called me to check and monitor what his current remediator was doing to clean the mold. So I went in to do testing and found myself caught up in a bigger situation than I had bargained for. Always hard to go back and redo scope of work and boundaries. But working hard on doing it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.
> ...


Not in Canadian pantries either. The closest I can come to describing it is the pancake mixes you can buy. :wink:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

buttermilk is made from the fat of the milk that usually gets skimmed off for butter or other things. a buttermilk mix is using the dehydrated buttermilk for added texture and richness.

you can buy powdered buttermilk to reconstitute in baking dishes or other cooking. i usually keep some in the kitchen because i rarely use milk so it would just go bad on me and this works on the rare occasions i do some baking or my granddaughter wants pancakes--we make them from scratch.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, just a thought, that since a lot of the US in a terrible heat wave and drought, why dont you have a rain dance along with the tea party and see if we can get some relief. I am willing to try anything at this point.
> ...


Just send it over to Michigan, my garden begs of you;-)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, To answer your question, 'Buttermilk Baking Mix' is a generic way of saying 'Bisquick'. Is that sold in England? It is a mix that has everything needed for making biscuits (NOT cookies)except the liquid. It has the flour, shortening, salt and the rising agent, not sure if it is baking soda or baking powder. It is a staple in most US pantries.
> ...


I've had the Bisquick, and the Jiffy(which is our semi-off brand of it), and probably the generic. Its basically a mix for making buttermilk biscuits. This way you don't have to buy a jug of buttermilk and wonder what you're going to do with the rest, though I'd just put it into brown soda bread, which I do need to make...maybe it will cool down and I'll tempt fate and turn the oven on today;-). Off to make Lemon-scented blueberry pancakes, sew a vest and deliver a food processor. I expect it will be a busy day;-). Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

A poem by Ogden Nash from 1929 from the book Many Long Years Ago."Machinery Doesn't Answer Either But you Are't Married To It" (the rage of a non knitter) 
Sometimes she knits and sits,
Sometimes she sits and knits,
And you tell her what you have been doing all day
And you ask her what she has been doing all day...
And you speak tenderly of your courtship and your 
bridal,and you might as well get a response out of 
an oriental idol,
And you notice a spasmodic movement of her lips,
And you think she is going to say something but she 
is only counting the number of stitches it takes to 
surround the hips;
And she furrows here beautiful brow,which is a sign that something is wrong somewhere and you keep on talking and disregard the sign,
And she casts a lethal glance, as one who purls 
before swine,
And this goes on for weeks at the end of which she lays down her work and speaks,
And now you think maybe you have some home life but she speaks in a tone as far off as Mercury or Saturn,
And she says thank goodness that is finished, it is a sight and she will never be able to wear it, but it doesn't matter because she can hardly wait to start on an adorable new pattern,
And when this has been going on for a long time,
why that's the time that strong men break down and go around talking to themselves in public, finally,
And it doesn't mean,that they are weak mentally or spinally, it doesn't mean, my boy,that they ought to be in an asylum like Nijinsky the dancer, it only means that they got in the habit of talking to themselves at home because they themselves were the only people they could talk to and get an answer.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Sam. I know that in the long run, these things don't matter, but when they are right in one's face right NOW, it's easy to lose sight of that. One of the reasons I decided to finally post here is that I know you all have got my back and will cheer me on toward whatever victory I need at the moment. You've lifted my heart with your post! I will keep you posted on how the projects go--thinking about working on my water birds tomorrow if I survive work today. LOL
> ...


Hey Sorlenna.....did you get any of yesterdays rain showers? We got enough to still be damp this morning! I'm so thrilled, and my fear of a big fire decreases every day....except when the lightening comes again.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Sorry to hear that you frogged it, but if you are really NOT HAPPY with a pattern, then sometimes that's the only thing to do. Better luck with the next one. Start over with something that's really calling to you, begging to be made. That one just wasn't ready yet.


The frogging, I think, was inevitable, but yes, I'm glad I'm not fretting over it any more. It will come when it comes.



Jacki said:


> Hi Sorlenna!!! I sure hope your end of Albuquerque gets some rain today/tonight!! We were blessed to experience it in Old Town last night, and when we arrived back up in the mountains we were thrilled to see how nice and wet everything was.


We got a very little rain last night (not enough to measure)...but I went and stood on the porch and watched it and breathed deeply (anyone who's ever smelled desert rain...oh! It's lovely). Funny, too: when I opened the door and went out onto the porch, every other house I could see down the street had someone standing on the porch! We do get excited about our water out here. Heh. The clouds are hanging around, so I'm hopeful...

And now, a bit of brightness this morning. I had been talking to my SO about how frustrating this week has been, ran some ideas for a couple of new patterns by him, and he made some suggestions, and this morning I went through my (sadly dwindling) stash...as I commented on it, he said, "We could go get you some more if you don't have what you want to make those things." That is Big Kiss worthy, yes indeed. :mrgreen: So we will head out in a bit (he has to watch the race, of course--"petrolhead," as Dave says), and while that's going on, I'll be sketching and thinking and maybe even charting.

Long story short, I think I may be getting back on track.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's something that will give you a little laugh today. Hope everyone enjoys it.
http://www.wimp.com/disappearingprank/


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Long story short, I think I may be getting back on track. [/quote]

Hi Sorlenna, Glad to hear that you may be getting back on track. I bet you feel a little relief. Forge ahead with your projects and I hope all goes well and the pressure is off. Have a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza - sorry - it was not me who posted this recipe - hey out there - people - who has the correct recipe for cheddar drop biscuits?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Yeah...incredible balance and grace. She made it look so effortless. Truly amazing. the skills people develop, eh?
> 
> Sam, I have a question about your Cheddar Drop Biscuits....I tried making them and the batter was VERY liquid-y. Is that the way it is supposed to be? How can that drop and not spread out all over? IS it really only 1/3 C. flour? I added more flour (and a pinch of chipotle powder). they were kinda' okay...a bit dry. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave, I have a recipe for making Bisquick if you would like it? or anyone else just let my know and I'll look it up and post it. It's not difficult to make .


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Carol, I would like to have that pattern for the scarf also if you can find the time. Thanks Conniesews


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - two puppies - a week old yesterday - they are labradoddles. one female cream colored - one male black.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Here's something that will give you a little laugh today. Hope everyone enjoys it.
> http://www.wimp.com/disappearingprank/


OMG!!!! LMAO!!! Thanks, now that is a great video!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u, that was beautiful, amazing, & alarming all mixed up together. I especially like the blue flooring they used!

How are you feeling? Are you recovering all right?[/quote]

Thank You for asking Bluebirdlet,
I'm still in a lot of pain but it's slowly getting better each day plus the pain is mostly from the surgery. I have positive thoughts they corrected some of the problems with my back. The surgeon said he couldn't repair all the damage to my entire spine but he could help and I'm praying that is what he did. That is all I can ask for so life is good.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to www.recipezaar.com you can find about any recipe you are looking for. just join, no money. I use it often


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Wanda (Queenmawmaw), I hope hubby will take you somewhere special for your anniversary. That is great 41 years. Best wishes to you both.

My surgery went well, still in pain but getting better each day. Thank You for asking. 

Have a wonderful day, Sharon


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

This was beautiful. Thank you for sending the link.



Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna, I know just how you feel. I struggled for days trying to figure out a bootie pattern and finally gave up. Very frustrating. I'll post the problem on the main forum later. But finally I just went to Michael's and bought some new interesting patterns and yarn. LOL. Frustration gone. I'm making myself some new pot holders and a bathmat, and then I'll start on one of the new patterns.

The disapearing car was hilarious.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

perlie24 said:


> For anyone who may have missed seeing this video, I believe sincerely that this armless pianist will encourage you today to never give up.
> I am a pianist who started taking lessons at 48 years of age and often felt like giving up....this young man has inspired me immensely!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Today I'm making the Vaca Frita receipt that someone posted because it sounded so delicious. Can someone who had made it tell me approximately how many hours it needs to cook?

Yesterday was gorgeous here in Maine. Today, a little on the warm side. Glad I'm not back in Baltimore. Don't know whether I want my heavy knitting sitting on my lap. Will look for something light and lacy to start. Cheers!

Ellie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boy did i goof - the black if female - the cream is the male. pictures as soon as my granddaughter gets home.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > strawberry - two puppies - a week old yesterday - they are labradoddles. one female cream colored - one male black.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry too funny.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Here's something that will give you a little laugh today. Hope everyone enjoys it.
> http://www.wimp.com/disappearingprank/


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Very best wishes to you and your beau for a long, healthy and happy marriage. Barbara



glnwhi said:


> Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the sun. First time today. Temps down to 72 degrees. What joys. Garden too wet to go and play or mourn--never know which. Froze some more green beans--great crop this year. Tried 3 new varieties. Loooooong ones, rubiest red and green. Couple of cabbages big enough to pick now. 

But the coolness is a joy. Maine looks cool, too. Daughter sent a photo from Me yesterday; she was wearing long pants. Sign of cooler climes.

Working on this diagonal scarf which I was not liking much, but it is beginning to look like something. Will need some edging help when I finish, me thinks. Anyone work with the Caron Simply Soft Paints yarn? Colors are like jewels, but the texture is--well, let's just say it is not cotton. What I want to know is how it holds up in the wash as well as wear.

Here is a great broccoli salad recipe:

Broccoli flowerettes (or use the whole stem, too).
Raw cashew nuts (i buy the pieces--they are much cheaper)
Raisons or dried cherries
A bit of black pepper, or any other spice that strikes your
fancy
Veganaise (i like the grapeseed variety).

cut broccoli into pieces--use raw, or very lightly steam
toss in cashews and dried fruit
add veganaise to taste. i used about 3 Tbs with 2.5-3 cups of broccoli. I don't like to use much of it. you want enough to bring it all together, but not so much that it looks like mayo garnished with broccoli (lol).
add a bit of black pepper.

find this a great combo of tastes and it very satisfying.
let's hope the weather is really breaking for those of us tired of being fried.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

How exciting for you (and scary, too?). May we possibly see a picture of the front of your store and would you consider phone orders? Would like to do my part in helping you these first few months. I'll bet once the weather cools, the kids back in school, and everyone spending less time outside, your business will pick up. Send me a PM of your phone number if you are interested in doing phone orders. Barbara



conniesews said:


> Thanks for your interest. Yes, I have hats, mittens, scarfs and some American doll sweaters along with my regular wash cloths. I also have a prayer shawl in the window kitted in mohair. Some of the yarn has beginning knitting so that people can see the results of that particular type of yarn and needles. As I said, the shop is downtown but behind the main street so I don't get lots of traffic. It took time for the alterations to catch on so I am trying to be patient with the lack of interest in the yarn so far. Most of my customers are women and I hope some of them will be interested or at least pass the word along to friends. I visited a very special yarn shop in Mystic, Conn. last year. It was great and will try to keep in mind the way she had things set up. She was knitting a cap and I bought the yarn and pattern for the cap. I don't have time to sit and knit at work unless I am teaching someone. Which I will be doing next week. A new resident wants to learn to crochet. Little by little as they say. LOL Conniesews


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Dave, I have a recipe for making Bisquick if you would like it? or anyone else just let my know and I'll look it up and post it. It's not difficult to make .


If it comes to hand easily, that'd be great. I've seen it used as a component in a number of American receipts and had to write them off as 'impossible'!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Buckybear,
I can connect with Ogden Nash. He could really say it with fabulous humor! Thanks for the laugh, with a "kernel" of truth!
Carol (IL)


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i was wondering about the guys shoulders while she was enpointe - is that spelled right? - quite a dramatic dance however - for as small a the guy was he had to have some muscle to tote her around as small as she was.
> 
> sam
> 
> Not to mention when she was on his head!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,thanks for all of the good wishes you all sent our way.I spent 38 yrs with first DH befor he passed away that has been 11 years ago.I shall not compare Phil to him but we had a wonderful marriage so I am expecting this one to be also he is such a nice guy.
Congrats to those celebrating anni's.Am so glad those whom are injured or sick are getting better.
Thanks for all of the yummy sounding recipes.I made Daves COURQETTE and LEMON PASTA for lunch today and it was great,thanks Dave.
We have had some much needed rain here this week but to late to save the corn crops.But the one in control of the weather knows best. Love and Blessings to all,Glenda


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

How kind of you. Thanks. Yes I will take phone orders. My business phone is 603-528-2227. I am open Mon. thru Fri. 8:30 to 3. I don't have a lot of yarn but I do have some nice handdyed,handspun and some kits. Plus the usual. I wanted to start big but Lion brand wanted $1,000 for a first order. Over my head right now. Conniesews


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

BarbaraSD, I just want to tell you that San Diego Is one of my favorite places. My ex and I spent 4 days there in July one year and it was beautiful. Thank again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Perlie24, thank you for the piano player site. Helps one's perspective on trials and tribulations.

My DH always tries to help by saying that many of our "problems" are "problems of affluence"......he's right. When the car conks out...at least we can afford a car, etc.

Carol (IL)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

conniesews said:


> How kind of you. Thanks. Yes I will take phone orders. My business phone is 603-528-2227. I am open Mon. thru Fri. 8:30 to 3. I don't have a lot of yarn but I do have some nice handdyed,handspun and some kits. Plus the usual. I wanted to start big but Lion brand wanted $1,000 for a first order. Over my head right now. Conniesews


glad you opened your yarn shop , always reach for your dreams with your hand open you cannot grab onto anything with a closed hand. Good luck to you. Glenda


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Jiffy Mix is a Michigan based company in Chelsea, MI. not a spin -off or off brand of Bisquick. If you go there you can tour the factory. It's a good product and usually alot less expensive than the other. We try to buy locally as much as we can, and it's getting harder and harder. We are very lucky though and tell everyone we live in "The Garden of Eden" with all the produce and crops and sheep for yarn in the area, we are really blessed! Stay cool and drink lots of water. Have a great week. Thanks Dave for hosting again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glenda - thank you for your tele# - i will be calling with buying on my mind. goo luck - hope your yarh shop is a huge success.

sam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > How kind of you. Thanks. Yes I will take phone orders. My business phone is 603-528-2227. I am open Mon. thru Fri. 8:30 to 3. I don't have a lot of yarn but I do have some nice handdyed,handspun and some kits. Plus the usual. I wanted to start big but Lion brand wanted $1,000 for a first order. Over my head right now. Conniesews
> ...


Have you set up a website yet?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Yes, Sam, it is en pointe! I thought the male dancer's strength & balance was amazing, also!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I'm making the Vaca Frita receipt that someone posted because it sounded so delicious. Can someone who had made it tell me approximately how many hours it needs to cook?
> 
> ...


Hi Ellie, I posted the recipe. J think it's hard to overcook it and I cook it very slowly for 8 hours or more. You could probably do it in less time. As long as you can shred it apart it should be good. Just be sure to let it sit shredded in the juices for a while to optimize the flavor. How long has it been cooking? If it's been a few hours, see if you can shred it. If you can shred it go ahead and finish it.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Glenda, thanks for that. I always have an open hand now that I think of it. I hope this works and is not just a lark. I am small time for sure but it could work out that it is needed. There was a shop downtown before that did pretty well. I hear that the younger generation has become interested in knitting. What goes around, comes around. Thanks again. Conniesews


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam but I'm connie of conniesews and Glenda was writing to me. I am the one opening the shop and I hope to hear from you in the near future. That's what friends are for.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I don't have a website or enough yarn to start one yet. It took me three years to ease into the alterations and I expect it will take some time for me to get up to speed with the yarn. At 75 years old, I am moving at a snails pace most of the time but I am moving in the right direction. I am also "mother" to my 5 1/2 year old great-grandson who has lived with me for five years almost. He get alot of my time too. So God is good and I have a full life for an old lady. Now I have lots of friends all over the globe. What a great life! Conniesews


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Cmaliza, thanks for commenting on the poem by Ogden Nash. I was so lucky last week. I found a stack of older Vogue Knitting magazines at our local thrift store and in one from 1986 I found an article on Nasty Knitters such as Madame Defarge, Miss Marple, and Alice Gibson. In that article was this poem and it hit square home with me. I am so guilty of saying to my husband "I'm counting", or " when I finish this row." It took a while to type but I thought maybe someone else might enjoy it too.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

It's raining on Long Island-Hallelujah! We're due for a few days break from the heat and I'm going to have topush the peddle to the meddle and finishing packing. As usual, I'm on the computer instead of packing but its really been too hot.
Brother and family just got back from 1st Manassas re-enactment. He calls it the Battle of Bull Run. He said they re-enacted the whole battle, moving troops and equipment around the field the way the real battle played out. And in this heat no less. Next year is 2nd Manassas and they can come stay with me. I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

O Yarnlady, I am so excited about the muffins! I loved that you spelled the Cherry Almond Muffins, "Cheery Almond Muffins", as they indeed do sound cheery & have cheered me up already! Thank you!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your response Maryanne. It's been cooking for 5 hours and the house smells heavenly.

Ellie


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Bless your heart, Conniesews!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Okay. It is time to face the dishes & straighten up the kitchen a bit. I'll try to stick to it this time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Since these knitting tea parties (thank you Dave) seem to be the most popular threads on KP.. I would like all you fantastic knitters/crocheters to help me help my SILs platoon (which just deployed to Afghanistan) to knit them anything your heart desires.. socks, beanies, scarves, blankets.. whatever... 
They can't use the items while on duty but once back in their bunks and off duty, they can.. 
I started a thread for it.. called "knitting for our Soldiers - 172nd Infantry Brigade" if anyone has an interest..

If you can think of any other way to find more knitters and crocheters who can help.. it is greatly appreciated..

There were over 1000 troops sent from this Brigade alone..

And one platoon are actually called the black scarves... so how appropriate is that????

I read on another thread, one woman said, that whenever she knits for one of the soldier she says a prayer over the item, I thought that was lovely and asked anyone who wants to participate, to please say one too.. 

My email is: [email protected] if you need additional info.. or just check out the thread...

Thanks...

Nina


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

LLKay said:


> It's raining on Long Island-Hallelujah! We're due for a few days break from the heat and I'm going to have topush the peddle to the meddle and finishing packing. As usual, I'm on the computer instead of packing but its really been too hot.
> Brother and family just got back from 1st Manassas re-enactment. He calls it the Battle of Bull Run. He said they re-enacted the whole battle, moving troops and equipment around the field the way the real battle played out. And in this heat no less. Next year is 2nd Manassas and they can come stay with me. I'll be looking forward to that.


yipee, yipee... lots of good rain in our part of Arkansas  
i was going to hosp. to visit sister, this is her 6th wk. i would have stood out in the rain, but there was soooooo much cloud to ground striking lightning, and here i was crossing the parking lot with my lightning rod umbrella in my hand, which tried to turn inside out. i wouldnn't have cared. wish it would do the slow drizzle all night. 
hubby got our nordic trac eliptical put together, now no excuses, gotta build up to it, big time. outa shape... gotta start somewhere. :|


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

printed off your post - i can do hats and scarves.

sam


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> printed off your post - i can do hats and scarves.
> 
> sam


thank you Sam.. very much appreciate it all...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> No, I don't have a website or enough yarn to start one yet. It took me three years to ease into the alterations and I expect it will take some time for me to get up to speed with the yarn. At 75 years old, I am moving at a snails pace most of the time but I am moving in the right direction. I am also "mother" to my 5 1/2 year old great-grandson who has lived with me for five years almost. He get alot of my time too. So God is good and I have a full life for an old lady. Now I have lots of friends all over the globe. What a great life! Conniesews


Hey--who is old? no one here!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't have a website or enough yarn to start one yet. It took me three years to ease into the alterations and I expect it will take some time for me to get up to speed with the yarn. At 75 years old, I am moving at a snails pace most of the time but I am moving in the right direction. I am also "mother" to my 5 1/2 year old great-grandson who has lived with me for five years almost. He get alot of my time too. So God is good and I have a full life for an old lady. Now I have lots of friends all over the globe. What a great life! Conniesews
> ...


You are suppose to say...

75 years young... that's how I talk about my Mom when people ask me how old she is .. I say 90 years young!!!

You are only as old as you feel....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I am so guilty of saying to my husband "I'm counting", or " when I finish this row." It took a while to type but I thought maybe someone else might enjoy it too.[/quote]

  You are quoting me!
Carol (IL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > conniesews said:
> ...


I suppose I should have put the word 'old' in quotes. It was used because Conniesews used it. But I think my point was made--just a bit more pointed than the way you put it. That's okay, though.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a great weekend. I got a lot accomplished, learned a new pattern for ruffled scarf, got a few customers. Life is good. I think I will advertise the Special Olymics Scarf at the shop. Time to pack it in, say a prayer for you all and me and get some rest. LOL Conniesews


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

granddaughter will not be home before tomorrow - darn - so -no puppy pictures before then. sorry. however - they are growing by leaps and bounds.

sam


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Recipe/ receipt for buttermilk baking mix
American measurements. Metric below
Ingredients: serves: 12 Yield 10-12 cups
9 cups flour
1/4 cup sugar
2 1/3 cups powdered milk
1 tablespoon salt
1/3 cup baking powder
2 cups shortening
Change Measurements: US | Metric
Directions:
Prep Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 23 mins
1 In a large pan, stir the dry milk, baking powder, sugar and salt into the flour; mix thoroughly.
2 Cut the shortening into the dry ingredients until the MIX is the consistency of corn meal.
3 Place the mix in a covered glass or plastic container and keep in a cool, dry place.
4 In warm weather the MIX should be refrigerated.
5 Use within a month.
6 To measure, pile the MIX lightly into a cup and level off with a spatula or the back of a knife.

Read more: http://www.food.com/recipe/the-master-mix-homemade-bisquick-substitute-45055#ixzz1T4VyGgzC


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Thanks everyone for a great weekend. I got a lot accomplished, learned a new pattern for ruffled scarf, got a few customers. Life is good. I think I will advertise the Special Olymics Scarf at the shop. Time to pack it in, say a prayer for you all and me and get some rest. LOL Conniesews


conniesews--which is the ruffle scarf pattern you are talking about?


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Buttermilk baking mix Metric measurements
Ingredients: Serves: 12, Yield:10 cups

2129.31 ml flour
59.14 ml sugar
551.25 ml powdered milk
14.79 ml salt
78.07 ml baking powder
473.18 ml shortening
Change Measurements: US | Metric
Directions:
Prep Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 23 mins
1 In a large pan, stir the dry milk, baking powder, sugar and salt into the flour; mix thoroughly.
2 Cut the shortening into the dry ingredients until the MIX is the consistency of corn meal.
3 Place the mix in a covered glass or plastic container and keep in a cool, dry place.
4 In warm weather the MIX should be refrigerated.
5 Use within a month.
6 To measure, pile the MIX lightly into a cup and level off with a spatula or the back of a knife.

Read more: http://www.food.com/recipe/the-master-mix-homemade-bisquick-substitute-45055#ixzz1T4Yc65TE


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Maryanne,

The meat shredded beautifully after 5 hours and we enjoyed dinner immensely. Thank you.

And a good week ahead to all you tea partyers!

Ellie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everyone. Have enjoyed reading the posts this weekend.
I need some help and know one of you have the answer. I'm about to start my 2nd ever pullover sweater. I'm anxious doing the gauge swatch and need to ask a question about it.
It says 16 stitches X 4". Am I correct that this means that I do a swatch in the pattern stitch (which is stockingnette) and when I measure it should have 16 stitches in 4 inches? Like I said I'm anxious. Justs finished my first cardigan and am blocking it now. Will post a pick once it is dry. The pullover I'm now starting is called Abigail and I purchased it on AnniesAttic.com


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hey everyone. Have enjoyed reading the posts this weekend.
> I need some help and know one of you have the answer. I'm about to start my 2nd ever pullover sweater. I'm anxious doing the gauge swatch and need to ask a question about it.
> It says 16 stitches X 4". Am I correct that this means that I do a swatch in the pattern stitch (which is stockingnette) and when I measure it should have 16 stitches in 4 inches? Like I said I'm anxious. Justs finished my first cardigan and am blocking it now. Will post a pick once it is dry. The pullover I'm now starting is called Abigail and I purchased it on AnniesAttic.com


Yes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you mjs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thank you mjs.


You are very welcome. I do lots of swatching, because there is just no substitute. Since I like to put yarns together I found that it helps to knit bit using the ones I'm planning to use. They make look different knitted from the way they look in the skein.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Since these knitting tea parties (thank you Dave) seem to be the most popular threads on KP.. I would like all you fantastic knitters/crocheters to help me help my SILs platoon (which just deployed to Afghanistan) to knit them anything your heart desires.. socks, beanies, scarves, blankets.. whatever...
> They can't use the items while on duty but once back in their bunks and off duty, they can..
> I started a thread for it.. called "knitting for our Soldiers - 172nd Infantry Brigade" if anyone has an interest..
> 
> ...


Count me in on this effort, Nina. It would be my pleasure to do something useful or "glad to have" for our troops.
Penny


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

This is dinner and dessert tonight. Both came from Taste of Home. I don't use the sugar in the bolognese recipe and I add 1/8 t. dry garlic powder.

Eggplant Zucchini Bolognese Recipe 
I roast the veggies while the pasta cooks, making this a quick dish. This meal-in-one blends rustic comfort with fresh flavors. Trisha Kruse - Eagle, Idaho
15



Eggplant Zucchini Bolognese Recipe

8 Servings
Prep: 30 min. Cook: 20 min.
30 
20 
50 
Ingredients
1 package (16 ounces) penne pasta
1 small eggplant, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
1 medium zucchini, cut into 1/4-inch slices
1 medium yellow summer squash, cut into 1/4-inch slices
1 cup chopped onion
2 tablespoons Crisco® Olive Oil
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 pound lean ground beef (90% lean)
1 can (28 ounces) tomato puree
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
1 tablespoon brown sugar
8 teaspoons grated Parmesan cheese
Directions
Cook pasta according to package directions. 
In a large bowl, combine the eggplant, zucchini, squash, onion, oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Transfer to two 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pans coated with cooking spray. Bake at 425° for 20-25 minutes or until tender. 
Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook beef over medium heat until no longer pink; drain. Stir in the tomato puree, Italian seasoning and brown sugar. 
Drain pasta; stir in tomato mixture and roasted vegetables. Sprinkle with cheese. Yield: 8 servings.




Nutrition Facts: 1-1/2 cups equals 395 calories, 10 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 36 mg cholesterol, 378 mg sodium, 56 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 22 g protein. 

Eggplant Zucchini Bolognese published in Simple & Delicious July/August 2009, p56 


Zucchini Cupcakes Recipe 
I asked my grandmother for this recipe after trying these irresistible spice cupcakes at her home. I love their creamy caramel frosting. They're such a scrumptious dessert you actually forget you're eating your vegetables, too! Virginia LaPierre, Greensboro Bend, 

Zucchini Cupcakes Recipe

18-24 Servings
Prep: 20 min. Bake: 20 min. + cooling

Ingredients
3 eggs
1-1/3 cups sugar
1/2 cup canola oil
1/2 cup orange juice
1 teaspoon almond extract
2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1-1/2 cups shredded zucchini

CARAMEL FROSTING:
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup butter
1/4 cup 2% milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1-1/2 to 2 cups confectioners' sugar
Directions
In a large bowl, beat the eggs, sugar, oil, orange juice and extract. Combine dry ingredients; gradually add to egg mixture and mix well. Stir in zucchini. 
Fill paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 350° for 20-25 minutes or until toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing to a wire rack. 
For frosting, combine the brown sugar, butter and milk in a saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Remove from the heat; stir in vanilla. Cool to lukewarm. 
Gradually beat in confectioners' sugar until frosting reaches spreading consistency. Frost cupcakes. Yield: 1-1/2 to 2 dozen.




Nutrition Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 244 calories, 9 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 37 mg cholesterol, 236 mg sodium, 39 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 2 g protein. 

Zucchini Cupcakes published in Taste of Home August/September 1997, p25


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

JillF said:


> Sorlenna, I know just how you feel. I struggled for days trying to figure out a bootie pattern and finally gave up. Very frustrating. I'll post the problem on the main forum later. But finally I just went to Michael's and bought some new interesting patterns and yarn. LOL. Frustration gone. I'm making myself some new pot holders and a bathmat, and then I'll start on one of the new patterns.


I came home with four new skeins (just went to Michaels, as Hobby Lobby is closed today and the yarn store is kind of far--it was his first time yarn shopping with me and I wanted to make it easier, lol) and then he wanted to go to the mall, where we found a lovely red sundress for me to top off the trip. Now I shall have to knit something for an accessory, eh, as I got red yarn?

When I got back, I went through an old box of stuff I was working on a long time ago (a couple of years now, I think!) and some of it seems workable--they were my first attempts at designs, and some just don't work at all, but hey, throw them into the frog pond for later, and it will be like having new yarn all over again.  Stay tuned...I've got some crazy ideas going now...yeah for pulling out of this funk! You all have helped me a great deal this weekend, and I am ever so grateful.

Sam, I can't wait to see the puppies and their progress.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes..and love that pattern.

Camilla



settleg said:


> Hey everyone. Have enjoyed reading the posts this weekend.
> I need some help and know one of you have the answer. I'm about to start my 2nd ever pullover sweater. I'm anxious doing the gauge swatch and need to ask a question about it.
> It says 16 stitches X 4". Am I correct that this means that I do a swatch in the pattern stitch (which is stockingnette) and when I measure it should have 16 stitches in 4 inches? Like I said I'm anxious. Justs finished my first cardigan and am blocking it now. Will post a pick once it is dry. The pullover I'm now starting is called Abigail and I purchased it on AnniesAttic.com


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh Thanks for the Zucchini CupCake Recipe...I normally make Zucchini bread but anxious to try your recipe..and the Caramel icing will set it off.

God Bless for sharing,

Camilla



JillF said:


> This is dinner and dessert tonight. Both came from Taste of Home. I don't use the sugar in the bolognese recipe and I add 1/8 t. dry garlic powder.
> 
> Eggplant Zucchini Bolognese Recipe
> I roast the veggies while the pasta cooks, making this a quick dish. This meal-in-one blends rustic comfort with fresh flavors. Trisha Kruse - Eagle, Idaho
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

So, very little progress on actual knitting this weekend, unless the tea party counts. I've read all the posts, but only got part of a row knitted while waiting on an exchange with a friend/co-worker yesterday morning. Since then, I created a scavenger hunt for my brother's gift (though I resisted the urge to bury it in the sandbox due to potential rain), then I have made two recipes, possibly three, and still have to email a copy of one...mostly. I have also purchased yet another pattern to work from for my fringed vest for the play-the first was too small. And I finally delivered a food processor to a friend nearly an hour away. It was worth it, we had a good chat and she gave me an instructional book on crochet! Flowers here I come, I hope, but its better than just chains. I'm getting tired and need to cut out the vest so I can finish it quickly as I have borrowed a friend's sewing machine to sew it. Wish me luck, I think I'm sewing it tomorrow. 

Sam, hope your puppies are doing great(they sound like they are), and I look forward to pics. 
To everyone else: Blessings and Great food from great recipes, and a good week to you! 
See-ya next week!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that you frogged it, but if you are really NOT HAPPY with a pattern, then sometimes that's the only thing to do. Better luck with the next one. Start over with something that's really calling to you, begging to be made. That one just wasn't ready yet.
> ...


Congratulations!!! He's a KEEPER!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hi all, great to be at the Tea Party I love it!News to all today,I got married yesterday, so just stopped by the T.P. for a bit on the way to the beach just a short trip, we have 7 days vacation time in about 2 weeks and we will have time to do what we want to then.Will check in later Sunday night.


CONGRATULAITONS...how about posting a few pictures ???? ENJOY...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations to the newlyweds, Thanks for another great tea party Dave, Sorry I got tied up and didn;t get a recipe on this time, Ellie I'm so glad your Vaca Frita was good, and thanks everyone else for your posts and just being here. Love, love, love the tea party.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

A trip to buy yarn always brightens the mood for days. LOL. AND A NEW DRESS!! What more could a girl ask for?? Good for you! I'm glad everyone is feeling better this week. As for the hot weather, this is just normal for those of us in Arizona. We should all go visit our friends here that are down under. LOL Wouldn't that be fun? Sam, we'll be waiting for the pictures. My son wants to breed our boxer, but I keep saying no, because I know how hard it is to give up puppies, and I think one is enough. I'll just enjoy seeing your.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, all. I've been following along, debating whether or not to join in...not sure I'm fit for polite society this weekend, heh. But I do want to say congratulations to the newlyweds, the new shop owner, and anyone else who has good news/exciting times in the near future!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Here's something that will give you a little laugh today. Hope everyone enjoys it.
> http://www.wimp.com/disappearingprank/


Hi there, I saw this one a few days ago and laughed so hard....sometimes life is just too funny!! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

LLKay said:


> It's raining on Long Island-Hallelujah! We're due for a few days break from the heat and I'm going to have topush the peddle to the meddle and finishing packing. As usual, I'm on the computer instead of packing but its really been too hot.
> Brother and family just got back from 1st Manassas re-enactment. He calls it the Battle of Bull Run. He said they re-enacted the whole battle, moving troops and equipment around the field the way the real battle played out. And in this heat no less. Next year is 2nd Manassas and they can come stay with me. I'll be looking forward to that.


Hi there...OK, where on Long Island are you, because I live in Islip and we had NO rain! UGH... LOL,


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thunder this morning here in Overland Park, KS and a few drops of rain. Thundering again, but no rain yet. We can only hope. My curly leafed weeping willow needs water bad and I really hate to water. 
I didn't get much knitting done this week-end. Met a group for knitting on Friday evening, taught a friend to loom knit yesterday and haven't touched it today. Did have a jewelry making class with my daughter today. We learned crimping today and I made myself a necklace. Next week, we taking fundamentals of wire wrapping. Just what I need, another hobby! All have a good week and see you next time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Here (I hope) is a photo of the ruffle scarf I just finished.
> Carol (IL)


Beautiful!!!

Next up: socks! Short rows hold no more dread for _you_!! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Long Islander said:
> 
> 
> > This Latino recipe was brought into an ESL ckass by a lady from El Salvador. Thought you might enjoy it with Dave's Latino goodies.
> ...


_buttermilk baking mix_, available here on the shelf. Here's a link to make it at home:
http://copperswife.xanga.com/620622046/homemade-buttermilk-baking-mix/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Anyone else get cravings for things from home when they travel?


I'm only an hour's drive from the US border, but I can_not_ buy Wheaties in Quebec! There was once a special commemorative box that appeared on the shelves here, but when it was gone, there were no more. 

Guilden's mustard is another thing I miss.

My daughter grew up eating Kraft peanut butter; it's not available where she lives in Fresno, California! So, it goes in her 'Care' packages.

I feel dumb when the customs agent looks at my declaration and reads Wheaties and Guilden's mustard!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the D-I-Y _Bisquick_ receipts chaps, I'm going to have a play and see how they turn out, it is a term that had been puzzling me.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For all those suffering in temperatures over 100 degF, I hope it cools off a bit and you get some of the rain you need. I hope my no-cook pasta sauces help when you don't feel like spending too much time in the kitchen.

Have a great week everyone
Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hey everyone. Have enjoyed reading the posts this weekend.
> I need some help and know one of you have the answer. I'm about to start my 2nd ever pullover sweater. I'm anxious doing the gauge swatch and need to ask a question about it.
> It says 16 stitches X 4". Am I correct that this means that I do a swatch in the pattern stitch (which is stockingnette) and when I measure it should have 16 stitches in 4 inches? Like I said I'm anxious. Justs finished my first cardigan and am blocking it now. Will post a pick once it is dry. The pullover I'm now starting is called Abigail and I purchased it on AnniesAttic.com


FYI--it seems pretty universal that swatches are done in 4" x 4" samples and stitches/rows are given over the 4" span. otherwise the pattern will tell you different. Did come across a pattern that gave the gauge for stitches/2" with a very bulky yarn. But it told you that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Test swatches are usually done in stocking stitch, unless the pattern sheet states otherwise. If you are supposed to work at 16 stitches, I'd cast on 22 or 24, the ends of rows tend to have variations and the area you measure needs to be clear of them. If you are trying to match a row count, knit for at least 5 inches, the area you measure should also be clear of the cast on/off rows. It should then be fairly easy to see whether you need to change needle sizes to match the tension/gauge specified by the pattern.

Hope that helps
Dave


p.s. If during the course of working the pattern, it says something like, "work until the piece measures 8 inches", you lay your work on a flat surface and measure at the middle of the row to the centre of the knitting needle. This is particularly important with bulky yarns on large needles.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

this scarf was posted to me and many others and there is a picture of it earlier on at this tea party. Nice to try something new. Here it is.

Use 9 or 10 size needles and worsted weight yarn

Cast on 26 st.

Row 1 Knit

Row 2 k9, turn k9

Row 3 k7, turn k7

Row 4 k5 turn k5 then back to row 1

Lots of fun, very cute


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> this scarf was posted to me and many others and there is a picture of it earlier on at this tea party. Nice to try something new. Here it is.
> 
> Use 9 or 10 size needles and worsted weight yarn
> 
> ...


thanx conniesews. i will have to try it again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning after--It is 69 degrees in NY and the light rain and cool is so wonderful. Was even chilly last nite. Loved it. Hopefully the energy will be better for all this week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Here (I hope) is a photo of the ruffle scarf I just finished.
> ...


Short rows, no, but socks? Yes they do...I'm struggling with the instructions for a pedicure sock (I figured I'd work on toes later). It says to divide the 26 sts on the 2nd needle onto 2 needles...does this mean 2 new needles or needles 1 & 3? Instructions really do need to be "cretin-proof" for me.

thanks for the encouragement!
Carol (IL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


You can use the existing needles. To add more needles would be a metal nightmare-LOL. Have you used the youtube videos for visuals? There are quite a few there, and a number of good written instructions for sock knitting online, free. You need to take the time and go thru them to see which ones are clear for you. I found them very useful when learning to do socks, but some of them left me feeling in lalaland on the heel turning. That is why I suggest you give yourself a few hours to play around in a relaxed state of mind. Work with not-to-be used samples for the heels. It only uses a few stitches and the samples can be done in a worsted or dk weight which may make it easier for you to actually see the stitches and watch what they do as you work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tamarque,

I have looked at some videos, but as you say...they have left me still confused. I need to find more. I'll keep looking.
Thanks!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. Have enjoyed reading the posts this weekend.
> ...


It's nice when a pattern gives gauge in stockinette and also in the pattern if there is one.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

count me in on knitting for the troops Glenda


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hi, just popped in and started to read some posts. What infor do you have on knitting for the troops and how do I make this tea party pop up in my emails. I tried clicking watched topics and I just get the tea party from last week. Help. I made a mistake and cleared my topics. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hi, just popped in and started to read some posts. What infor do you have on knitting for the troops and how do I make this tea party pop up in my emails. I tried clicking watched topics and I just get the tea party from last week. Help. I made a mistake and cleared my topics. Bitsey


SCARVES, SOCKS, HATS,.. MUST BE MADE FROM WOOL OR COTTON. THIS IS A MILITARY REQUIREMENT DUE TO THE POSSIBILITY OF THE ITEM CATCHING ON FIRE. (PLASTIC STICKS TO SKIN, WOOL OR COTTON DOES NOT.) THEY NEED TO BE EARTH COLORS LIKE TAN, GRAY, BROWN, BLACK ETC.

I spoke to some wives on the base in Germany on Facebook (it's my SILs first time) who's husbands are on their second mission and they said that the boys also love to get blankets. So I was thinking of collecting swatches from knitters and crocheters and knitting them together to make throws for the guys. I haven't posted that request yet.

If anyone saw the movie "The Hurt Locker" that is what these guys of the 172nd Infantry Brigade do. and the unit we are sending to are called the 1-2 Black Scarves.
So how appropriate is that??

Thank you to everyone who is willing to take some time and knit something for these boys who keep us safe and free!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you knitting. Give me sizes of throws, lengths of scarves. Hata no problem, but I have not learned to knit socks. Now will this tea party keep coming back to my e-mails? I hope so. I messed up by clearing my board last time. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, knitting I have done something stupid. Apparently when I cleared my board, I now cannot click onto watch at the top left hand page...mine just says unwatch. How can I change that. Bitsey


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

When you want to watch a thread you click watch and it will change to unwatch so if you want to stay with us it should say unwatch.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, thank you. What a dunce I am. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too, I had no idea how to use the links at the top of the page... so now I know.. thanks..


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Knittingneedles, I LOVE your tag line!! That says it all!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Knittingneedles, I LOVE your tag line!! That says it all!


Yes, I also thought it good. I don't do two of those things, but sometimes blood sugar drops for the same result.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My pleasure.. I love to make people laugh.. and sometimes we all feel that way, don't we????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It has been over 100 for 30 days in the DFW area. If today reaches 100, it will be 31! At 12:48 it is only 97! Do you say COOL FRONT!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


Update on Heavenly hearts afghan. I got further on it and am on 22nd row. I promise I will take pictures of it when I finish it. It is a little cooler. not as hot and humid. Supposed to be a high of 80's.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For Bitsey:

If you keep this thread as a 'watched topic', just before 11pm BST (London Time) on Friday, I will open up next weekend's Tea Party and post a link closing this one. 

A new thread is started because otherwise it would become rather unwieldy, this methodology also encourages new topics for discussion every week.

Hope that clarifies things for you
Dave


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Dave. Bitsey


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all those suffering in temperatures over 100 degF, I hope it cools off a bit and you get some of the rain you need. I hope my no-cook pasta sauces help when you don't feel like spending too much time in the kitchen.
> 
> Have a great week everyone
> Dave


Thanks, Dave, I love the no cook sauces -- found you can make pesto out of just about any greens - just add nuts and good olive oil and you're all set.

Have a great week - I'm beginning to make my "To Make for Christmas" list and begin a supply buying spree---should be fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was trying to get the pictures posted and goofed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somehow i got it to work. don't ask me how. trial and error. mostly error.

they weigh about a pound apiece - have not named them. my little grandsons have named them alex and abby - my oldest grandson's name and his girlfriend. i keep looking at them, holding them and trying to come up with a name. it will come to me eventually. they don't know the difference. lol

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was trying to get the pictures posted and goofed.


How absolutely wonderful.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Sam, how beautiful they are and how big they are. I am jealous, I would love to just sit and hold them while they sleep. We all ask about the babies how is mom doing? Does she take good care of them? I forget how old they are before the eyes open, then those clumsy steps, then playing untill they just fall over asleep again. Like I say I am jealous.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> somehow i got it to work. don't ask me how. trial and error. mostly error.
> 
> they weigh about a pound apiece - have not named them. my little grandsons have named them alex and abby - my oldest grandson's name and his girlfriend. i keep looking at them, holding them and trying to come up with a name. it will come to me eventually. they don't know the difference. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, they are wonderful! Takes me back to when I was growing up - we raised minature black poodles. We had 17 pups at one time trying to wean them, and your guys look just like they did!

For names you could always go with the obvious - Ebony and Ivory.

Keep us posted!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> somehow i got it to work. don't ask me how. trial and error. mostly error.
> 
> they weigh about a pound apiece - have not named them. my little grandsons have named them alex and abby - my oldest grandson's name and his girlfriend. i keep looking at them, holding them and trying to come up with a name. it will come to me eventually. they don't know the difference. lol
> 
> sam


They are absolutely adorable!! They will get their "doodle" hair when they are about 4-6 months old. Some labradoodles dont get doodle hair, but remain as labs with their hair being short and straight. You can refer to them as Sam's double A's!! (now only clean fun!! chuckles and have fun with them.) :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Sam. They are the cutest pups I've ever seen. I don't think you'll be able to bear to part with them. Butterscotch and Licorice?

Ellie


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How totally adorable. .Enjoy them while they are young!!!! LOL...


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful photos. Makes me want a new puppy. My husband will cut my tongue out for even saying this. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I totally understand JeanJ.. ME TOO!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a 5 1/2 month old black labradoodle. He is so precious! He is already 40 lbs. and still has to grow into his feet! I think he will be bigger than both of his parents!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> somehow i got it to work. don't ask me how. trial and error. mostly error.
> 
> they weigh about a pound apiece - have not named them. my little grandsons have named them alex and abby - my oldest grandson's name and his girlfriend. i keep looking at them, holding them and trying to come up with a name. it will come to me eventually. they don't know the difference. lol
> 
> sam


i just want to say awwwwww 
they are beauties. i think naming your critters is a important decision. i always have names that mean something to me. i would have them babies up and be holding them, puppy breath, i can smell it now.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

awwwwwww! Hey Sam how about Peanut butter and pickles


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> somehow i got it to work. don't ask me how. trial and error. mostly error.
> 
> they weigh about a pound apiece - have not named them. my little grandsons have named them alex and abby - my oldest grandson's name and his girlfriend. i keep looking at them, holding them and trying to come up with a name. it will come to me eventually. they don't know the difference. lol
> 
> sam


Oh Sam...they are really cute! Good luck with the names. We named our Plott Hound Beauregard. If I could have waited for about a year, we would have named him something different, like maybe Bozo.... or something, but he is still a "southern gentleman" through, and through!!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

OH, yes, Knitting Needles! Your quote is hilarious! thanks!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Sam
Kiss them for me. I miss the puppy breath, there is nothing sweeter. Give the mom a hug too. They are so cute.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

The puppies are so cute! & they are getting fat!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Did have a jewelry making class with my daughter today. We learned crimping today and I made myself a necklace. Next week, we taking fundamentals of wire wrapping. Just what I need, another hobby! All have a good week and see you next time!


Hi Granny1!

I love jewelry making. In fact, that is what I've been up to lately.  Crimping is pretty simple, especially if you get some of the crimping pliers. Makes life much easier.

Wire wrapping is really fun and I haven't done any in awhile. Makes me want to break out the stash. I love wrapping polymer clay pendants I've made. Remember to start out with non tarnishing copper wire, as it isn't expensive. Invest in a good quality ball peen hammer suitable for jewelers.

What I like to do is to get some square semi-hard sterling silver wire and then twist it with a pin vise. It gives a lovely texture, especially when hardened flat with a hammer.

You're going to really enjoy wire wrapping. So many things can be done with the technique.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all those suffering in temperatures over 100 degF, I hope it cools off a bit and you get some of the rain you need. I hope my no-cook pasta sauces help when you don't feel like spending too much time in the kitchen.
> 
> Have a great week everyone
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Much appreciated. We hit 108F today in my part of the D/FW area. I feel for the Texas Rangers playing tonight. But, they're doing so well that the heat might be "fueling the fire". LOL

I wonder if I wish hard enough for a freak snow storm that one might pop up? 

Randy said he'd bring home some California Rolls for dinner tonight as we like to keep it as light as possible this time of year. YUM

Then we settle down for some good baseball (fingers crossed).


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It has been over 100 for 30 days in the DFW area. If today reaches 100, it will be 31! At 12:48 it is only 97! Do you say COOL FRONT!


Grab that coat - 97 is downright chilly... 

In Arlington, it hit 108 this afternoon, and is currently 104. Our thermostat is in the shade. Scary stuff.

I got pretty dehydrated yesterday, in spite of drinking copious amounts of water. Almost had to go to Urgent Care, but I fought that. I hate to go to those places, as it takes forever to get seen.

I'm doing better today, so I think all will be well.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam,

The puppies are ADORABLE!!

Thank you for sharing them with us. Their names will come to you when the time is right.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For a really simple light dish on those hot days, I tossed up a cubed tomatoe and broken feta cheese in a bowl and poured a feta cheese dressing over it. I paired this up with some twelve grain toast and a diet coke.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Oh Sam...they are really cute! Good luck with the names. We named our Plott Hound Beauregard. If I could have waited for about a year, we would have named him something different, like maybe Bozo.... or something, but he is still a "southern gentleman" through, and through!![/quote]

My daughter in TX got a Plott Hound a couple of years ago and named him Texas...how original?! She got a kitten about a year ago and named her Ginnie, short for Virginia. She said she named the dog to honor the state she now lives in and the kitten/cat for the state she's from!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I can believe how much the pups have already grown! They sure are cuddly and sweet looking.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got over 100 today! At 6:50 it is 102. Praying for rain! We really need it.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

"I knit, I meditate, I drink green tea and I still want to smack someone!!!!"

I agree, I think its the green tea, switch back to black;-).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam the puppies are darling! Looking at them make me miss our black lab (gone now 6 yrs @ age 7). 2 days in the 80's and back to 60's and RAIN all day.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> "I knit, I meditate, I drink green tea and I still want to smack someone!!!!"
> 
> I agree, I think its the green tea, switch back to black;-).


YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT TO WRITE!!!!!!

WAIT FOR IT!!

WAIT FOR IT!!!!

WAIT FOR IT!!!!!

Once you go black you never go back!!!!!!!

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You really had to say it and now I too am ROTFLMAO!!!! You really need to knit more!! haha :lol: (Thanks for your humor, it is a good thing to end my day on!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, I hate to seem dense (well maybe I am with my last posts here) what is ROTFLMAO? If I may ask? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, I hate to seem dense (well maybe I am with my last posts here) what is ROTFLMAO? If I may ask? Bitsey


Rolling on the floor laughing my a** off!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, I hate to seem dense (well maybe I am with my last posts here) what is ROTFLMAO? If I may ask? Bitsey


Roll on the floor laughing my ass off = ROTFLMAO


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely too too much! What a kick. I will have to remember that. Thanks Bitsey


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> LLKay said:
> 
> 
> > It's raining on Long Island-Hallelujah! We're due for a few days break from the heat and I'm going to have topush the peddle to the meddle and finishing packing. As usual, I'm on the computer instead of packing but its really been too hot.
> ...


Oceanside-spent a lot time in West Islip this year at VMCLI. My dog went through chemo there. Found the local GameStop and got some X-mas shopping done there and of course when my nephew came along we ended up at GameStop. So, of the Islips, all I know is VMCLI and Gamestop.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

More rain today and cooler temps. Got back to packing and found another box of books. I thought I was giving them away but I think I'll go back with as many as I came with even though I've donated tons to the church thrift shop. Making another trip there tomorrow to donate. I'm so glad I bought a Kindle.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been over 100 for 30 days in the DFW area. If today reaches 100, it will be 31! At 12:48 it is only 97! Do you say COOL FRONT!
> ...


honestly, in heat like this i don't think any amount of water is enough, you be very careful. i thought only our ER was slow. honestly, if you come in by ambulance you are seen first, otherwise, its 3-4 hrs before you are seen by the dr. that is a pet peeve of mine, so i try to avoid that pit fall. take care


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was trying to get the pictures posted and goofed.


Your puppies are so adorable. Thank You for posting their pictures.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > "I knit, I meditate, I drink green tea and I still want to smack someone!!!!"
> ...


Too funny! We just used this line regarding the choice of a black shawl over pink organza in our play last week. Now we have to work out the rest of the props and mystery gifts...I think you might have started the wake up process for my brain this morning, thanks;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Day Everyone! I just watched something I think you might enjoy. Hope you like it
> 
> http://www.nzwide.com/swanlake.htm


That is amazing!! Thanks for the link. Hope you're feeling better, strawberry.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Dave, I am glad you host the tea party evey week end.
> I will have to make the quassadillas for dinner tonight, my kids will love them.
> Just got back from Alaska, was wonderful and, the weather was just right for me. I was glad to have missed the heat. Although it is 85* F today. I have discovered a new yarn, quivet. It comes from the under belly of the "musk ox". Pricey but very soft. I talked myself out of buying it. Am now kicking myself for that. My son (13)said, "mom if you don't buy it you'll be sorry. That kid sure knows me.


My daughter bought me 2 balls of qiviut for Christmas a couple of years ago, but I still haven't figured out what to make out of it. It's pricey, but a little goes a long way. You could always buy some online - don't need to be in Alaska to buy it.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was trying to get the pictures posted and goofed.


These pups are PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!! I am in love! Enjoy them~


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

LLKay said:


> elissa57 said:
> 
> 
> > LLKay said:
> ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Water is good but when it gets that hot try "Gatorade" it will replace your electrolytes. We found some in powder form and keep a pitcher in the fridge at all times. My husband's doc suggested doing that...really helps. I don't like it sweet so I put a bit more water in it than called for. Glad you are feeling better tody.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

NanaCaren go to www'carylldesignsMOCOyarns You will find all kinds of qiviut there. I bought fingering wt on sale for 60.00. It made a really nice smoke ring. I posted a picture on here a while back.She also has patterns free if you like.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> awwwwwww! Hey Sam how about Peanut butter and pickles


or reese's-Chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> honestly, in heat like this i don't think any amount of water is enough, you be very careful. i thought only our ER was slow. honestly, if you come in by ambulance you are seen first, otherwise, its 3-4 hrs before you are seen by the dr. that is a pet peeve of mine, so i try to avoid that pit fall. take care


I'm doing better today, but yeah it is hard to stay hydrated with these temps. I went out and had my hair done and ran errands.

Randy's car battery died last night and I had to go rescue him, so he treated me to dinner. I had to take him back this afternoon to where his car was stranded so that he could replace the battery. When we were at the auto parts store, there were at least 20 people there needing batteries due to the heat. So crazy.

Fortunately, I can stay inside for the next few days. We're still waiting to hear if our sci-fi club will be doing the premiere for "Cowboys and Aliens" this weekend. If so, we'll be in Neo-Victorian and SteamPunk clothing. Gotta gather props for the table if that is the case. It will be fun.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I have just opened this week's _Virtual Tea Party_ with a seasonal dessert receipt, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21584-1.html

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

the lady dancing on the mans head i saw something like that at the Theatre Royal in Nottingham a few years ago i think it must be the same dancers as they opend with the Swan Lake music i had taken my DH to see the show and when the music started my stomoch dropped as DH does not like ballet i think the show was called the Chinese Acrobats and it ended with her dancing on his head just the same as in the video? i was also told that they are Husband and Wife DH loved the show


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i give a recipe for cheddar drop biscuits carol? i really don't remember doing so - could it be someone else?

did i miss a referenc to swan lake?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Yeah...incredible balance and grace. She made it look so effortless. Truly amazing. the skills people develop, eh?
> 
> Sam, I have a question about your Cheddar Drop Biscuits....I tried making them and the batter was VERY liquid-y. Is that the way it is supposed to be? How can that drop and not spread out all over? IS it really only 1/3 C. flour? I added more flour (and a pinch of chipotle powder). they were kinda' okay...a bit dry. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------

